# Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"



## Wulli (7. März 2010)

Moin, werte Gemeinde der Makrelenjäger!

Es ist wieder soweit, um Fragen und Gerüchten aus dem Wege zu gehen, mache ich mal die Anmeldeliste auf.

Zum fünften Mal wird die Makrelentour "Das Original" mit Egbert (MS Blauort) von Büsum aus auf die Jagd gehen.

Am 27.06.2010

um 7.00h

geht es los.

Der Fahrpreis beläuft sich auf 40.- € und ist im Voraus auf mein Konto zu überweisen. WICHTIG: Nur wer bezahlt hat hat Anspruch auf einen Platz. Eine Rückerstattung der Fahrtkosten ist NICHT möglich. Es sei denn die Fahrt wird komplett abgesagt.
Meine Kontodaten werde ich rechtzeitig an die angemeldeten Teilehmer per PN verschicken. Die Teinehmerzahl ist auf 20 Personen begrenzt. Wer zuerst kommt angelt zuerst!

Hier noch ein Paar Dinge, die für eine erfogreiche Tour wichtig sein könnten:


- Stabile Rute
- Große Stationärrolle
- kräftige Monofile Schnur (45er)
- Reisetabletten oder Kaugummis falls es schaukelt
- Makrelenvorfächer (sonst beißen sie so schlecht...)
- Bleie oder Pilker ohne Drilling 100-200g
- Eis (Tetrapaks mit Wasser füllen und einfrieren)
- Je nach Wetterlage Sonnenschutz oder Regenzeug
- Kühlbox
- kurzes, scharfes Messer

So, nun ran an die Tasten und hier anmelden! 
(mal sehen wer diesmal erster ist...)

Teilnehmerliste:

1. Urmel23 (5) ERSTER!!
2. Ziebell (5)
3. Nemles (3)
4. Mc Klappstuhl (4)
5. Khaane (2) 2 Pers.
6. MFT-Chris (3)
7. pöppi (4)
8. Brassenwürger (4)
9. pitus02 (4)
10. Sunny (4)
11. Marcus (3)
12. Offense80 (1)
13. Ferkelfahnder (Anfängerer) (1)
14. Honeyball (Blutiger Anfänger) (1)
15. Boardferkelfahnder (Anfängerferkel) (1)
16. HerrHamster
17. Stingray (4)
18. Peter (4)

Nachrückerliste:





Wulli


----------



## pitus02 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Ich schau mal ob ich zeit habe und dann bin ich natürlich wieder dabei


----------



## urmel23 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

warum stehe ich eigentlich noch nicht auf der liste wulli ?

also wie immer: 

1 x urmel23 (björn)
1 x ziebell (eick)

ist schon notiert und urlaub für den nächsten tag ist eingetragen!

danke für deine PN!

gruß

ich


----------



## Wulli (7. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



urmel23 schrieb:


> warum stehe ich eigentlich noch nicht auf der liste wulli ?
> 
> also wie immer:
> 
> ...




... wie konnte ich nur!!!???#d#d#d

Du musst nur Deine "Unterschrift" ändern: von 2009 auf 2010!:m

Wulli


----------



## nemles (7. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Wehe Ihr fahrt ohne mich los |bigeyes

Ich bin dabei dabei, 
dabei dabei, dabei dabei....


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (7. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Dabei auber auf jeden Fall


----------



## Khaane (7. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Muss man jetzt schon fest zusagen oder kann man evtl. noch bis April/Mai abwarten - Nicht das irgendwas noch dazwischen kommt. (Sommerurlaub, Prüfungen etc.)


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

definitiv wieder dabei #6


----------



## pöppi (7. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Bin selbstverständlich dabei |supergri

da fällt mir ein...   ...ich muss Räuchern  #q

Bis bald, und hoffentlich wieder gutes Wetter :v


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Definitiv DABEI!!!!:vik:

Das lasse ich mir nicht entgehen....|rolleyes


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (7. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Ne Kartsen nicht nach dem letzten mal ne^^. Ich sach nur bist du schon los? nee wiso? weil schon 5 durch is! Echt? ******* bin gleich da^^


----------



## pitus02 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Bin selbstverständlich dabei


----------



## sunny (8. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Wird aber auch Zeit, dass du den Trööt eröffnest.

Sunny und Markus sind dabei #6.


----------



## Wulli (8. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



Khaane schrieb:


> Muss man jetzt schon fest zusagen oder kann man evtl. noch bis April/Mai abwarten - Nicht das irgendwas noch dazwischen kommt. (Sommerurlaub, Prüfungen etc.)



Moin, ich habe Dich mit auf die Teilnehmerliste gesetzt. Erst wenn Dein Geld auf meinem Konto ist, kannst Du nicht mehr von der Fahrt zurücktreten. Dann müsstest Du einen Ersatzfahrer finden, oder das Geld ist weg, da ich die reservierten Plätze an Egbert auch bezahlen muss. 

Wenn wir mehr als 20 Anmeldungen haben mache ich eine "Nachrückerliste" auf. Die Personen werden dann die Plätze einnehmen, die von den "Teilnehmern" nicht in Anspruch genommen werden.

Ende April werde ich meine Kontodaten per PN an alle verschicken. Wer bis Mitte Mai nicht bezahlt hat, fliegt aus der Teilnehmerliste und wird durch einen Nachrücker ersetzt.

Ich hoffe jetzt sind alle Klarheiten beseitigt. ;+;+#t|rolleyes|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|bigeyes|bigeyes#4#4|director:|director:|znaika:

Wulli


----------



## sunny (8. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Wulli, setz dich mal lieber gleich selbst mit auf die Teilnehmerliste. Nicht dass du im Wahn 20 Plätze vergibst und selber in die Röhre guckst .


----------



## offense80 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Mich kannst du auch mit auf die Liste setzen..... ist dann das erste Mal für mich überhaupt auf Makrele :vik:

Bis dahin

Michael


----------



## Wulli (8. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



sunny schrieb:


> Wulli, setz dich mal lieber gleich selbst mit auf die Teilnehmerliste. Nicht dass du im Wahn 20 Plätze vergibst und selber in die Röhre guckst .



... das war doch eigentlich mein Plan. Mit dem Geld nach Malle und IHR guckt in die Röhre!! So wie jedes Jahr:vik::vik::vik:

hat immer gut geklappt#6

Wulli


----------



## offense80 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Hab mir gerade mal die Berichte der letzten Ausfahrten der Makrelentour durchgelesen und mußte feststellen, das es von Jahr zu Jahr besser wurde 2007 :v2008  und 2009 :vik:

Wie soll es da erst dieses Jahr werden |supergri???

Ist eigentlich ein Pilker als Gewicht besser oder eher ein normales Blei? (Ist ja meine erste Makrelentour, deshalb die doofe Frage |rotwerden)


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@offense80
normales Gewicht, Pilker hat zu viel seitwärtsbewegung, beim Makroangeln geht's nur darum so schnell wie möglich runter zu kommen und da der Kutter meist mit 50 Mann voll besetzt ist, bringt ein normales Blei, das gerade durchsackt, weniger Ärger mit den Nachbarn  #6


----------



## Reppi (9. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Werde euch im Vorwege über Tendenzen/Fänge auf dem Laufenden halten, wenn ihr wollt !


----------



## offense80 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Klar wollen wir :m.....


----------



## offense80 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Wäre eine Multirolle mit Tiefenanzeige eigentlich von Vorteil? Dann könnte man doch genau sehen in welcher Tiefe die Bisse kommen ?


----------



## sunny (9. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Multi mit Tiefenanzeige ist nicht nötig und meines Erachtens auch eher ungeeignet. 

Der Schwarm steht nicht stur auf bspw. 10m, eher gestapelt von 5-8m. Die Bisse kommen automatisch beim Runterlassen, nen genaue Tiefe brauchst du also nicht zu wissen. Wenn der Schwarm im Mittelwasser steht und die Burschen beissfreudig sind, ist es quasi unmöglich den Grund zu erreichen, ohne das eine der Makrelos in der Sinkphase deinen Köder geschnappt hat.

Ich würde immer ne stationäre Rolle nehmen, weil man meiner Meinung nach die Schnur viel schneller einkurbeln kann. Gibt dann auch weniger Tüddel mit den Nachbarn .


----------



## offense80 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Mist, jetzt hab ich wieder keine plausible Erklärung für meine Frau, warum ich mir ne Multi holen will 

Danke für den Tip, werde ich dann lieber so machen wie du es schreibst,will mich ja nicht mit meinem Nachbarn in die "Haken" bekommen


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@offense
versteh ich nicht #c du mußt doch ne ersatzrolle dabei haben, das muss auch unter allen Umständen ne Multi mit Tiefenzähler sein, jeder von uns hat mindestens *eine* dabei #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (9. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Auf jeden Fall würde ich dir zur Monoschnurr raten is besser beim vertüder endtüdern und besser zu sehen für deinen nachbarn.


----------



## sunny (10. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Jau, auch wichtig und richtig #6. 

Und man sollte darauf achten, wie schwer die Leuts links und rechts von dir fischen. Soll bedeuten, wenn deine Nachbaren mit 150 gr. Gewicht angeln, solltest du mindestens gleich schwer fischen. 

Wenn du leichter fischt, hat deine Montage ein anderes Driftverhalten und wird zwangsläufig einen deiner Nachbarn fangen.

Meistens passiert so was auch immer noch dann, wenn gerade der Schwarm da ist. Dat kommt dann nicht gut |splat2: |supergri.

Ich bereite auch immer ein weiteres Vorfach vor. Wenn es tatsächlich zum Tüddel kommt, Makrelen ab, Vorfach aushängen, neues Vorfach einhängen, weiter geht es. Tüddeln kann ich auch, wenn der Kudder wieder fährt.


----------



## snofla (10. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

was ja auch Spass macht ist,das wenn genug Makrelen in der Box sind das ganze Fischen auf extra Light umzustellen.............also extrem leichte Rute ne kleinen Pilker oder Mefoblinker und ab geht die Post


----------



## offense80 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

moin moin zusammen...

@ MFT-Chris 
 dann hatte ich ja doch recht bei meiner Frau das man immer eine Multi dabei haben sollte "falls" das Schiff doch noch in das Fangegebiet mit der Wassertiefe von mindestens 378 Metern fährt ( da kurz hinter Büsum lol  )

@Mc Klappstuhl 
ja an monofile Schnur habe ich schon gedacht. Denke zum einen die Sichtigkeit der Schnur ist besser beim enttüddeln, und die Pufferung der mono ist doch auch hilfreicher bei den Makrelen oder ist das nicht wichtig?

@ Sunny
griiins, na da hast du mir ja wieder einen sehr guten Grund gegeben meinen Gerätehändler zu stürmen um mir wieder Bleie, Vorfächer und und und kaufen zu MÜSSEN lol. 
Dat is aber auch immer schlimm mit der Kauferei. In Helitown gehts vor der Ausfahrt auch immer noch in den Shop, obwohl ich selber viel zu viel und von allem genug mit habe. Aber dann muß es ja noch ein Pilker sein weil der sooo fängig aussieht, und dies noch und das noch. Zum Schluß stellt man dann fest-mööööönsch von 10 Teilen hab ich ja schon 6 (und zwar genau die selben)


----------



## sunny (10. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

In Büsum kommt immer so'n Bürschken mit nem Auto angefahren, wo du mehr oder weniger aus'm Kofferraum kaufst. Da gibt es vom Blei bis zur Rute alles.

Kannst deiner Tradition also treu bleiben |supergri.


----------



## offense80 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Lol na das hört sich doch schon sehr gut an .....und wie sind die Preise bei denen?


----------



## sunny (10. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Nen 300prozentigen Aufschlag musst du schon einrechnen .


Nee, ist alles im Rahmen.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (11. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Mind.^^ wenn nicht noch mehr 

Also schön vorher kaufen


----------



## Honeyball (12. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Da les ich gerade eure Teilnehmerliste und denke, ich schau nicht richtig|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Sunny dabei, nemles dabei ...
und im ganzen Thread noch kein einziges Wort über die große Gefahr möglicher Ferkeleien vor, nach und während der Tour!!!#d#d#d

Also solche Nachlässigkeit kann ich nicht durchgehen lassen. Da ist es dringend notwendig, dass ihr bitte drei Plätze für den Ferkelfahnder und zwei Mitfahrer reserviert!!! :vik:


----------



## sunny (12. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Mensch Honey, dat is ja jeil #6. Da macht das ferkeln ja gleich doppelt Spass. Der hier aufgeführte Markus war auch mit am Vjelfjord, war der Lange, der mit bei uns auf der Hütte war. Also nicht zu verwechseln mit Knutemann  |supergri.

Steck dir ordentlich Schotter ein #g


----------



## knutemann (12. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



sunny schrieb:


> war der Lange, der mit bei uns auf der Hütte war. Also nicht zu verwechseln mit Knutemann  |supergri.



Häääh#c, du weißt doch wo und was die wahre Länge ist


----------



## Wulli (12. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Da les ich gerade eure Teilnehmerliste und denke, ich schau nicht richtig|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> Sunny dabei, nemles dabei ...
> und im ganzen Thread noch kein einziges Wort über die große Gefahr möglicher Ferkeleien vor, nach und während der Tour!!!#d#d#d
> 
> Also solche Nachlässigkeit kann ich nicht durchgehen lassen. Da ist es dringend notwendig, dass ihr bitte drei Plätze für den Ferkelfahnder und zwei Mitfahrer reserviert!!! :vik:



Ja, fein....

dann werde ich mal die Teilnehmerliste aktualisieren! Der Ferkelfahnder und seine Schergen! Da ist Vorsicht geboten!|rolleyes

Wulli

P.S. Ich werde die Tage in Urlaub sein (Aufenthaltsort unbekannt)! Deswegen wird jetzt erstmal nix aktualisiert. Aber wenn ich wieder da bin hole ich das alles nach. Bis dann, Jungzz und Mädelzz!


----------



## offense80 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Stimmt, sonst wird die Tour im Nachhinein noch in Makrelenferkel Tour umbenannt :m


----------



## sunny (12. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



knutemann schrieb:


> Häääh#c, du weißt doch wo und was die wahre Länge ist



Das stimmt, ich !!! weiß das .



@Wulli
Genieß dein Urlaub #6.


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



> Also schön vorher kaufen


 
Zu dem Thema fallen mir gerade Restbestände ein 

Makrelenvorfächer zu verkaufen


----------



## Mulder (13. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moin moin,

danke für die msg, Wulli.

OrJay und Ich würden gerne wieder mitfahren.

Gruß
Mulder


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (13. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Ich freu mich schon wie Bolle auf die Tour is ja auch nicht mehr so lange hin^^. De tied löpt..


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



Wulli schrieb:


> Der Ferkelfahnder und seine Schergen! Da ist Vorsicht geboten!|rolleyes


 
Na, da können wir ja mal nach Herzenslust "rumsauen"....


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Na, da können wir ja mal nach Herzenslust "rumsauen"....


 
..noch mehr als letztes mal?!? #6


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..noch mehr als letztes mal?!? #6


 
Oh, welch Sauerei! Und wie das in den Augen gebrannt hat...
Aber mit "Leuchtfeuer" geht das schon...


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Oh, welch Sauerei! Und wie das in den Augen gebrannt hat...
> Aber mit "Leuchtfeuer" geht das schon...


 
Moin Carsten
Leuchtfeuer gibts zum Glück schon in weniger als 5 Stunden  gleich geht's zu Eggi :vik:

Nur annähernd so fett Dorsch wie "damals" Makrelen das wär's :q:q:q


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (14. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Ja klar^^. Geht ihr auf Platte mit Naturköder?


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Carsten
> Leuchtfeuer gibts zum Glück schon in weniger als 5 Stunden  gleich geht's zu Eggi :vik:
> 
> Nur annähernd so fett Dorsch wie "damals" Makrelen das wär's :q:q:q


 
Na, dann mal viel Glück! Ist ja ein bisschen windig, oder?
Bericht bitte....


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (14. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Schlimmer wie bei uns vor 2 Jahren geht eh nicht^^.


----------



## Stingray (14. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Hallo Wulli

Mein Bruder Peter und ich sind auch wieder dabei #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Honeyball (15. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

#6Schön, Euch wieder zu treffen, Thomas:vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@wulli,

habr ihr eine aktuelle Liste / Teilnehmerzahl? Würde, wenn möglich gern mitfahren?#6|supergri


----------



## sunny (15. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@angelnrolfman
Wulli ist im Urlaub. Keine Ahnung wie lange. 

Sieht aber so aus, dass die 20 Plätze vergeben sind und du der 1. auf der Nachrückerliste bist.


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@sunny,

OK, vielen Dank!


----------



## nemles (15. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Also wenn ich mit die Teilnehmer Liste so anschaue |bigeyes

Ich fange schon mal an, Lachtränenflüssigkeit zu sammeln...:vik:


----------



## OrJay (15. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moin Männer,

also Mulder und ich sind wohl auch wieder dabei. Wäre nett, wenn ihr uns einen Platz reserviert und wir geben im Laufe der Woche noch mal verbindlich Bescheid.

Gruß
OrJay


----------



## pitus02 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

|wavey:Oh nein leute nicht schon wieder mit den ganzen kaputten los :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (15. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Wer bringt denn dieses Jahr ne Buddel mit ? .

Das kann ja echt ne lustige Tour werden^^ Oh mann


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Ja klar^^. Geht ihr auf Platte mit Naturköder?


 
Ne, normale Tour, aber ich hab trotzdem fast die ganze Zeit mit Wattis gespielt  



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Na, dann mal viel Glück! Ist ja ein bisschen windig, oder?
> Bericht bitte....


 
es ging, bis auf die heftige Boen zum Ende der Tour, Bericht folgt #6



pitus02 schrieb:


> |wavey:Oh nein leute nicht schon wieder mit den ganzen kaputten los :vik::vik::vik:


 
:vik: :vik: :vik: let's go fishing


----------



## offense80 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Wer bringt denn dieses Jahr ne Buddel mit ? .
> 
> Das kann ja echt ne lustige Tour werden^^ Oh mann




Na ich denke mal als "Makrelentour Neuling" werde ich wohl eine Flasche mitbringen. Müßte nur wissen, was da am liebsten getrunken wird.


----------



## sunny (16. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Morgens vorm Kudder wird gerne nen Schlüpferstürmer genommen :q. Also so was wie roter Berentzen o. ä., nix hochprozentigens. Vergiss die lüdden Plastikbecher nicht.


----------



## offense80 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Na da werde ich doch mal sehen was sich da machen läßt 

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus-haben wir unter den Mitfahrern auch ein paar Pokerfreunde? Dann könnte man sich die Fahrt über doch ein wenig die Zeit damit vertreiben. Natürlich OHNE Geld, nur just for fun, mit Spielchips..... ist nur ne Idee


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (16. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Hört sich gut an. Pokern oder z.B. Skat bin ich auf jeden dabei. Da vergeht die Zeit immer fix bis zum ersten Stop^^.


----------



## pitus02 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Bei Skat kann ich auch ne Runde mitreden #6


----------



## carp2000 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moin,

schade, am 27.6. bin ich "leider" in Norwegen. Wird also nix dieses Jahr. Aber nächstes Jahr hoffentlich wieder.

Allen viel Spaß!

Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## OrJay (18. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Jou Pokern hört sich sehr gut an - da sind Mulder und ich auch immer gerne für zu haben.

Kümmerst Du Dich um Karten und Chips offense80?


----------



## HerrHamster (18. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Hi Wulli,

Also ich wäre auch dabei am 27.06.2010. 

Kannst mir noch ne PN schicken, dann kann ich dir das Geld überweisen.


----------



## offense80 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



OrJay schrieb:


> Jou Pokern hört sich sehr gut an - da sind Mulder und ich auch immer gerne für zu haben.
> 
> Kümmerst Du Dich um Karten und Chips offense80?




Kann ich gerne machen, tu mir bitte nur den Gefallen, und erinner mich ein paar Tage vor der Fahrt nochal daran. In meinem biblischen Alter vergisst mann immer so schnell alles. 
Ähh, wo bin ich hier, was wollte ich hier denn nochmal schreiben? |bigeyes


----------



## offense80 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Ich hab hier im Board bei Makrelentour 2008 gelesen, das man günstig Styroporkisten und Trockeneis kaufen kann-hat das von euch schon mal jemand probiert? Wenn ja, wie sind die Erfahrungen? Wenn aber alle Tetrapacks mitnehmen-wieviele sollten es ungefähr sein?


----------



## Wulli (20. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Sooooooo!

Bin wieder da!!

Die Teilnehmerliste ist aktualisiert! Schön, dass sich wieder so viele melden!#h

Zwei Nachrücker haben wir auch schon. 

Die PN mit den Kontodaten schicke ich erst später raus. 

Die Sache mit dem Skat spielen würde ich gerne noch mal aufnehmen. Da wäre ich dabei!

Wulli


----------



## HerrHamster (20. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Tach Wulli,

schön das du wieder da bist! 

Kannst für mich noch einen Platzt vermerken!

Danke!


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (20. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Skat Karten bringe ich mit. Kein Ding


----------



## offense80 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moin Moin ihr lieben......

hier ist ja garnichts mehr los die letzten Tage |bigeyes. Bin schon am überlegen ne Vermisstenanzeige aufzugeben |supergri. 
Kann mir einer was wegen dem Trockeneis erzählen? Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@offense
ließ mal den thread von '09 da werden die meisten fragen beantwortet ;-)

Gruß chris


----------



## offense80 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moin Moin Chris,

den Tread hatte ich mir schon durchgelesen, und nach deinem Posting dann jetzt noch mal, weil ich dachte ich hätte was überlesen wegen dem Trockeneis. Aber darüber stand nichts drin |kopfkrat 
Naja auch nicht so schlimm, werde schon irgendwo was darüber lesen können, das www ist ja riiiesig


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@ Offensee

Eis (Tetrapaks mit Wasser füllen und einfrieren)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Schade Schade, ich kann leider nicht mit-bin dann im Urlaub|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@Wulli,

melde mich mal für zwei Wochen nach Langeland ab. (Bin auf der Nachrückerliste).
Bin zwar in den zwei Wochen nicht online, aber falls jemand nicht teilnehmen kann, schick mir deine Kontoverbindung.
Ansonsten allen ein dickes Petri!!


----------



## Keek (30. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Hallo Leute,

letztes Jahr hat es ja leider nicht geklappt und dies Jahr schein ich ja wohl deutlich zu spät zu kommen, aber setzt mich bitte trotzdem auf die Nachrückerliste...
#h

Gruß
Keek


----------



## offense80 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



Keek schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> letztes Jahr hat es ja leider nicht geklappt und dies Jahr schein ich ja wohl deutlich zu spät zu kommen, aber setzt mich bitte trotzdem auf die Nachrückerliste...
> #h
> ...



Ruf doch sonst in Büsum an, soweit ich weiß sind noch Plätze frei für diesen Termin!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Honeyball (15. April 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Reist außer uns noch jemand schon am Samstag an?
Und habt ihr einen Tipp für eine günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeit von Samstag auf Sonntag für uns drei?


----------



## Keek (15. April 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

So, ich hab bei Egbert angerufen und mir so einen Platz reservieren lassen! 
Astrein, ich freu mich wie Hulle auf den Termin...

@ wulli: kannst mich also von der Nachrückerliste streichen :m
Gruß 
Keek


----------



## nemles (15. April 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@ Honey

Schmeiße mal die Suchmaschine nach Hotel Antares in Büsum an. :q Schon schöne Zeiten da gehabt.

Vlt kann ich auch schon nen Tach eher kommen, weiß ich aber leider noch nicht.


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. April 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



nemles schrieb:


> ...Hotel Antares in Büsum an. :q Schon schöne Zeiten da gehabt.
> 
> Vlt kann ich auch schon nen Tach eher kommen, weiß ich aber leider noch nicht.


 

...wenn das da so ne Art MakroTourWarmUp wird, bin ich auch dabei :m


Tach Tom schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören


----------



## nemles (15. April 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Hai Chrissi, alte Milchnase,

Muß ja mal nach dem Rechten sehen.|supergri Kann leider die Seho-Tour nicht mitmachen. Hoffe, wir sehen uns auf der Makro #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. April 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

sicher dat #6 aber diesmal kommst Du zu mir und ich fahr lieber den Rest  nicht das ich aufwache und wir sind irgendwo Richtung Hvide Sande unterwegs


----------



## urmel23 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Reist außer uns noch jemand schon am Samstag an?
> Und habt ihr einen Tipp für eine günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeit von Samstag auf Sonntag für uns drei?



wenn es nicht gerade büsum sein muss....

http://hausdithmarschen.de/


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (16. April 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Nemles schläft einfach wieder ne runde und dann greift er an nääää^^ Das Leuchtfeuer war einfachzu viel


----------



## urmel23 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

mal nach oben hol das thema....schade das es noch so lange dauert.


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. April 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Das Leuchtfeuer war einfachzu viel


 
nene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  bei Tom ist das andersrum, dat war nicht genug Leuchtfeuer :m


----------



## offense80 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moin Moin ihr lieben,

dann will ich mich mal wieder zurück melden aus dem Krankenhaus. Jetzt heißt es ausruhen und schohnen, damit ich bis zur Ausfahrt wieder völlig fit bin, ist ja nicht mehr soooo lange hin. 
Wünsche euch ein dickes Petri Heil für die Tage die ihr vorher schon los zieht #6

Gruß

Michael


----------



## urmel23 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

*schieb* 
was gibt es neues ? kontodaten von wulli kommen wann ??

gruß

urmel


----------



## offense80 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Leben die anderen überhaupt alle noch? Hier ist es ja wie ausgestorben snief....

Aufwachen!!!!
Es geht bald looooos!!!!  :vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Jaaaa....   ist nicht mehr lange hin! Wir haben schon mitte Mai, auch wenn die aktuellen Wassertemperaturen der Europäischen Meeresküsten eher sowas zwischen Februar und April vermuten ließen....


----------



## urmel23 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Jaaaa....   ist nicht mehr lange hin! Wir haben schon mitte Mai, auch wenn die aktuellen Wassertemperaturen der Europäischen Meeresküsten eher sowas zwischen Februar und April vermuten ließen....



da sagst du was. mal sehen ob die mini-thune überhaupt rechtzeitig in ausreichender menge für uns vorhanden sind #d

wie war das aber noch mal mit dem gesetz der serie ??

1. ausflug = TOP
2. ausflug = sturm mit null angeln
3. ausflug = nix mini-thune, bzw. nur gaaaanz wenig
4. ausflug = TOP
5. ausflugt = naaa, was kommt das wohl....


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Garnix!!!


----------



## Stingray (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Erst mal |schild-g nachtraglich Wulli #h . Gestern hatte der Organisator Geburtstag .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## pitus02 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

|schild-g

Alles gute nachträglich #6


----------



## offense80 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Na dann auch von mir "Herzlichen Glückwunsch" nachträglich |birthday:|birthday:


----------



## sunny (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Wulli, auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute usw. #6. 

Da steigt ja nächstes Jahr ne große Party, wenn ich das richtig sehe |supergri.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

auch von mir alles jute zum 48. wulli


----------



## urmel23 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

ohh, wie jedes jahr mal wieder wullis burzeltag verpennt..na dann nachträglich alles gute und gib mal ein lebenszeichen....


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@Wulli, nachträglich nochmal alles Gute u.s.w........#6 würdest du mich bitte von der Nachrückerliste streichen? 
Vielen Dank nochmal für die Mühe!!!!


----------



## Reppi (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@Honeymoon
Wo seit ihr denn jetzt in Büsum untergekommen ? Wollte mir nen Bier abholen kommen
Gruß Uwe


----------



## offense80 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Es ist ja jetzt nicht mehr lange hin bis zu unserer großen Tour, aber das Forum scheint ja wie ausgestorben....haaaaallooooo wo seit ihr denn alle?? Oder muß ich nachher noch alleine fahren???:q


----------



## Wulli (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moin,

mein Computer ist von einem Wurm zerfressen!!:r:r:r

Jetzt kann ich nur noch von meinen Eltern aus ins Internet, bis der Fehler behoben ist...

Danke für die Glückwünsche!

Die Kontodaten sind raus! Bitte bis 04.06. überweisen! Falls Ihr mehrere Personen angemeldet habt, überweist bitte für diese mit und schreibt deren Namen mit auf die Überweisung, damit ich genau weiß, wer bezahlt hat und wer nicht.

So, nun wünschen wir uns gute Fänge und schönes Wetter...

Das mit den Makrelen wird schon bis dahin! Ansonsten spielen wir halt eine Runde Skat mehr und trinken ein Bierchen dazu...


Bis dann

Wulli


----------



## nemles (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Da isser ja wieder :vik:

Nachtragend auch noch mal alles Gute zum Burzeltach. #h

Kohle ist transferiert, kannst Dir also bald nen neuen Computer leisten :q:q:q


----------



## sunny (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Penunsen für Marcus und mir |supergri sind raus.


----------



## offense80 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

So ich hab dein Konto auch eben gerade mal ein wenig gefüttert :q

Also..... können wir los??? :q:q:q


----------



## urmel23 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

mahlzeit,

geld geht heute auf dein konto. was kaufst du dir den nette neues an hardware für die kohle ? 20 * 40 euro...naja, so toll kann es ja nicht werden ;-)

was machen eig. die makrelen in der nordsee ? gibt es i-wo schon einen statusbericht ?

gruß

urmel


----------



## Reppi (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



> was machen eig. die makrelen in der nordsee



Still ruht der See........


----------



## sunny (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Kein Wunder bei den Temperaturen. Kommen die Makros eigentlich so oder so oder nur, wenn das mit der Wassertemperatur hinhaut?


----------



## Reppi (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

naja fressen müssen sie ja; aber wenig Futterfisch zb. vor dem Eidersperrwerk, dann heisst es sie Richtung Helgoland oder weiter zu suchen..?


----------



## sunny (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Dat die fressen müssen ist schon klar :q.

Meine Frage zielte eher dahin, ob die Makrelen nur bei bestimmten Wassertemperaturen in unsere Breitengrade ziehen oder immer mehr oder weniger zur selben Zeit (also temperaturunabhängig) vorbei kommen.


----------



## Reppi (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

war klar, dass Du wieder ne Spitze setzen musst.:q
Eigentlich sind sie immer hier (im Sommer)....war das jetzt vage genug ?


----------



## sunny (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Na, dann weiß jetzt doch bescheid |supergri.


----------



## urmel23 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

dann sind wir doch mal gespannt ob wir wieder richtung helgoland müssen. die beiden male wo wir a) kurz vor helgoland waren b) vorher wieder umkehren mussten waren ja nicht so erfolgreich #q


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moin
Nur mal so zwischendurch:
Sonntag den 06.06. ist Wracktour bei Eggi!
Hat noch jemand Lust und Zeit am nächsten Sonntag mit auf die Nordsee zum Wrackangeln zu kommen? 
Noch sind ein paar Plätze frei 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Stingray (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Pinunsen sind raus #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Am 6.6 bin ich inner Ostsee und fische Hornis^^. SOnst hätte man das mal in Erwägung ziehen können. 

So bleibt nur die AB Tour mit den ganzen "Bekloppten"


----------



## Wulli (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moin,

ich habe mal diejenigen, die schon bezahlt haben, blau unterlegt. Da ich ja bekanntermaßen nicht täglich im Internet bin, bitte um Nachsicht, dass ich die Liste nicht immer sofort aktualisieren kann.

Bis dann

Wulli


----------



## Honeyball (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

So, gerade sind online drei mal vierzig Euro auf die Wanderschaft zu Deinem Konto geschickt worden und sollten da demnächst auch ankommen...

An alle die nachgefragt und keine Antwort von mir bekommen haben:
Nein, wir haben noch keine Unterkunft.
Aller Voraussicht nach kommt noch ein vierter (Nicht-Angler) Mann als zusätzliches Stabilisierungsgewicht mit uns. Das klären wir dann vor Ort.
Wenn wir kein Zimmer finden, machen wir halt durch. Da soll's doch in der Nähe so'ne Kleinstadt mit irgend 'ner Bahn geben|kopfkrat
Hauptsache, wir sind pünktlich am Schiff und noch seetauglich...
Ich bau da ganz auf meine Zäpfchen#6#6#6


----------



## Reppi (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



> Da soll's doch in der Nähe so'ne Kleinstadt mit irgend 'ner Bahn geben



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#c

Sonst mach piep; dann kann euch gehilft werden..


----------



## Brassenwürger (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Meine Kohle ist nun auch endlich auf dem Weg zu Wullis Malle - Sparkonto...

Freue mich schon gewaltig auf die Tour, Hauptsache das Wetter und die Makrelen spielen mit!

Alles wird gut...#6


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Meine Kohle geht heute abend raus. 

C(K)arsten wollen wir wieder zusammen hoch fahren?


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Meine Kohle geht heute abend raus.
> 
> C(K)arsten wollen wir wieder zusammen hoch fahren?


 
Klar, wir können uns wie gehabt bei McShit in Heimfeld treffen!#6


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Aber diesmal pünktlich näää


----------



## offense80 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Es klingt ja fast wie eine Sage,
jetzt sind es nur noch 17 Tage,
dann fallen wir in Büsum ein,
und zieh`n uns die Makrelen rein.

Die Haken spitz die Ruten krumm,
wer hier nicht mitkommt der ist dumm,
die Truppe ist perfekt gemischt,
das erste Bier wird zusammen gezischt.

Die Blauort zieht sanft durch die Wellen,
und Egbert führt uns zu den Stellen,
wo Makrelen stehen reichlich und viel,
das angeln wird ein Kinderspiel.

Und auch an Wulli einen Dank,
kramt er doch jedes Jahr aus seinem Schrank,
die Makrelentour für uns hervor,
und viele sagen "ik bin alwedder dor.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Schick schick. Ja wird bestimmt ggf das Wetter spielt mit wieder ne geile TOur werden


----------



## Wulli (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moin,

ich habe eben noch einmal die Liste aktualisiert. An die, die noch nicht überwiesen haben:#

Bitte schnellstmöglich zur Bank und das Geld abschicken, ich melde am Wochenende Egbert die endgültige Teilnehmerzahl!!

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Hast du mein Geld noch nicht erhalten?


----------



## HerrHamster (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Hi Wulli, 

habe dir heute morgen das Geld überwiesen!

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Wulli is mein Geld angekommen?


----------



## Wulli (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moin!

So, die Teilnehmerliste ist vollständig. Alle haben überwiesen!!

Schön, dass es mal wieder so gut geklappt hat!

nun aber noch ein schlechte Nachricht:

ICH WEIß GAR NICHT; WIE ICH ES EUCH SAGEN SOLL;+

Ich kann nicht mitkommen! Nee das ist kein Scherz!:v:v:v

Wir haben zu unserem 10. Hochzeitstag (Was ja an sich schon nicht schlecht ist!) eine Reise geschenkt bekommen, die ausgerechnet an diesem Wochenende startet!|krach:|krach:|krach:

Da kann ich nicht absagen...

Ich werde Sunny das Geld überweisen. Er bringt das dann mit und gibt es an Egbert weiter.

Ich wollte nicht früher bescheid sagen, damit es nicht zu Irritationen kommt. Das Ganze läuft genauso weiter, wie immer, nur diesmal eben ohne mich.:c:c:c

Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall, dass es eine erfolgreiche Tour wird und wünsche natürlich allen viel Spaß

Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei. Das passiert mir nicht noch einmal!

Bis dann 

Wulli


----------



## HerrHamster (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Och man das ja schade! 
Aber so eine Reise ist sicherlich auch nicht zu verachten! 

Ich hab da mal ne Frage, da ich ja dieses mal das erste mal mitkomme, wollte ich wissen ob es irgend wie ne Telefonliste oder so gibt, falls da doch noch was zwischen kommt... Wäre ja a
ärgerlich die Strecke zufahren um dann fest zustellen das die Tour ins Wasser fällt!

Man freu ich mich schon.... 

€dit:
 Kommt von euch noch jemannd aus Bremen oder umzu?
Man könnte ja zusammen fahren!


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

WAS??? Das ja bescheiden, aber da kann man mal einfach nichts machen.. Trozdem dir viel spass 

Aus bremen wer wohnt schon freiwillig in bremen? ^^ *spass*

Is ja nun auch solange nicht mehr hin. 

Ich werde das wieder Wetterabhänig machen. Ich werde max bis Windstärke 5 hochkommen. Alles andere is einfach nicht mehr machbar aufer Nordsee. Haben wir ja alle schon gesehen und miterlebt.


----------



## sunny (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Wulli, dass ist echt große Kagge, dass du nicht mitkommst. Auf diesem Weg wollte ich mein Konto eigentlich nicht aufstocken |supergri.

Viel Spass bei deiner Reise. Ist ja vom Prinzip her ne feine Sache, nur das falsche WE .


----------



## HerrHamster (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Aus bremen wer wohnt schon freiwillig in bremen? ^^ *spass*



Na ich will doch bitten... |bigeyes
Wir wollen uns ja jetzt nicht über Fußball unterhalten... :m

Fängt man dann bei solchen Windstärken denn noch überhaupt was?


----------



## sunny (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Ob man da was fängt #c ? Über Windstärke 5 sind wir auf der Nordsee noch nie zum Angeln gekommen. Die meisten sind da anderweitig beschäftigt :v |supergri.


----------



## nemles (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Kagge das Wulli nicht mitkommt :c

Aber ne fünf hält uns nicht ab


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Also bei ner 6 komme ich definitiv nicht mit


----------



## offense80 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Na wir wollen doch die Daumen drücken das wir "gutes Wetter" haben mit wenig Wind.
Hauptsache es hält jemand Kontakt mit Egbert damit wir rechtzeitig wissen, ob die Tour stattfindet oder abgesagt wird.


----------



## HerrHamster (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



offense80 schrieb:


> Na wir wollen doch die Daumen drücken das wir "gutes Wetter" haben mit wenig Wind.
> Hauptsache es hält jemand Kontakt mit Egbert damit wir rechtzeitig wissen, ob die Tour stattfindet oder abgesagt wird.




Joa deswegen frag ich ja nach einer Telefonliste etc.!?!?!


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Joa deswegen frag ich ja nach einer Telefonliste etc.!?!?!


 
nu laßt mal die Kirche im Dorf, das Wetter läßt sich schon ganz gut, zumindest annähernd, Voraussagen. Sollte es Kritisch werden, was ja nicht passieren wird  kann man sich immer noch an NeuOrgaMann Sunny wenden, weil er in diesem Fall den Kontakt zu Eggi hält und auch garantiert sofort Meldung macht, sollte die Tour wider erwartend in's Wasser fallen :vik:

Hier kann man schön nach dem Wetter gucken Klick mich 


:vik: *nur noch 12 Tage und der Rest von Heute* :vik:


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Oha! Da muss der gute Egbert aber ordentlich Gas geben wenn ihr das Spiel unserer Elf gegen England oder USA noch sehen wollt . :vik:
Ansonsten könnt ihr ja mal berichten wie es so gelaufen ist. Fahre am 22.7. mit der Kehrheim von Büsum aus los.


----------



## HerrHamster (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nu laßt mal die Kirche im Dorf, das Wetter läßt sich schon ganz gut, zumindest annähernd, Voraussagen. Sollte es Kritisch werden, was ja nicht passieren wird  kann man sich immer noch an NeuOrgaMann Sunny wenden, weil er in diesem Fall den Kontakt zu Eggi hält und auch garantiert sofort Meldung macht, sollte die Tour wider erwartend in's Wasser fallen :vik:
> 
> Hier kann man schön nach dem Wetter gucken Klick mich
> 
> ...



Sorry mach mir halt etwas mehr gedanken, da ich ca. 190km anreise! 
Kann man verstehen oder?


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

typisch bremer ^^

Am Abend vorher kannst du hier lesen, ob die TOur stattfindet und wenn du zweifel hast schau halt nach dem wind und mach es mit dir selbst aus, ob du dir ne 6 aufer nordsee antun willst^^


----------



## HerrHamster (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Ich finde ne 6 auf der Nordsee nicht so schlimm, denn ich bin Seetauglich^^ 

*
Laut gedacht: *
(Tue mir mal nen Gefallen und nerv nicht immer mit diesem Bremen gegen Hamburg Gesabbel! Danke!):v


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Ich finde ne 6 auf der Nordsee nicht so schlimm, denn ich bin Seetauglich^^


 
Das hat mit Seetauglichkeit weniger zu tun, ab 'ner 5 macht das Angeln gar keinen Sinn mehr, da wirds dann eher gefährlich bei 50 Anglern.

Das schlimmste was ich auf der Nordsee erlebt habe war 'ne 7 auffrischend, Eggi wollte mal gucken ob man sich nicht hinter Helgoland in den Windschatten legen könnte, mit Helgoland in Sichtweite und inzwischen WS8 sind wir umgedreht und dabei von 'ner Welle erwischt worden...garnicht schön. Nachher im Hafen war alles was nicht gut festgebunden war, weg.





HerrHamster schrieb:


> *Laut gedacht: *
> (Tue mir mal nen Gefallen und nerv nicht immer mit diesem Bremen gegen Hamburg Gesabbel! Danke!):v


 
sorry  *Falsch gedacht:*
dat ist eher Hamburg gegen Bremen Gesabbel :vik: 

und nu kein Palaver wegen Fussball hier *bitte*...*Danke* |rolleyes


----------



## sunny (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@HerrHamster
Positiv denken, dat wird schon #6.

Ich habe ne Anfahrt von 280 km und muss jetzt so oder so hin, weil ich das Geld abliefern muss . Auch, wenn ich persönlich vielleicht nicht mehr losdüsen würde.

Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das Wetter so schlecht wird, dass die Fahrt nicht stattfindet.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Leudde seht das mal entspannt mit Hamburg Bremen^^. Das können wir aufm Schiff mal beim bierchen ausdiskutieren 

Wer bringt eig ne Buddel mit hatten wir das schon geklärt?


----------



## Honeyball (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Am Abend vorher kannst du hier lesen, ob die TOur stattfindet...



Die Info dürfte für uns aber etwas zu spät sein, denn 450 km spulen wir nicht erst abends ab, sondern sind dann wohl schon vorher da.
Aber dafür gibt es ja die Wetterberichte im Web...:m


----------



## sunny (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Also mit dem Wetter müsst ihr euch selber auseinandersetzen und entscheiden, ob ihr hochfahrt oder nicht. Wenn, dann würde ich auch erst Samstagabend genaue Infos erhalten und da ist es, wie Honeyball schon schreibt, für enige schon zu spät. 

Sofern ihr "eigenmächtig" entscheidet nicht zu fahren, gibt das aber keine Taler zurück nech .  

Aber schlagt euch diese Gedanken ganz schnell aus dem Kopf. Die Fahrt findet statt und wird oberaffengeil :vik:.


Mc Klappstuhl
Offense80 bringt ne Pulle und Becher mit.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Sauber und ich bring Skatkarten mit . Iwrd sowieso lustig, da ich nachts erstaus Bielefeld wieder komme^^


----------



## HerrHamster (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Ich kann was mitbringen. 
Was hät se denn gern?

Noch mal die Frage kommt jemannd aus der Nähe von Bremen oder fährt da vorbei? Weil dann könnte man ne Fahrgemeindschaft machen!


----------



## offense80 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Vorfächern bzw mit der Farbe der Federn? Schwarz oder Rot oder weiß? 
Oder ist es eher wie immer beim angeln-Farbe egal, man fängt eh nichts


----------



## sunny (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Wenn die Makros voll da sind, ist es fast egal, was du für ein Vorfach hast. Wenn nicht, beißen sie nur auf meins und deshalb kann ich dir leider nicht verraten, welche Farbe das ist .









Ich habe Vorfächer mit kleinen permuttfarbenen und pinken Gummifischen, wo noch paar Glitterfäden rausbaumeln. Die fangen eigentlich immer.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Ja letztes Jahr haben sie auch auf blanken haken gebissen.^^ Ohne Flax jetzt wenn du voll drinn stehst is es einfach lachs was du drann hast.


----------



## sunny (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Hat denn schon mal jemand gehört, ob was geht? Oder halten sich die Makros noch zurück?


Ist jemand Anhänger von diese Stockmakrelen? Ich will die nicht haben. Also wer Verwendung dafür hat, gibt mal Laut. Ansonsten kommen die Burschen zurück in die Nordsee.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Ich habe noch garnichts gehört. Ich denke aber mal, dass sich die Markele auch wie alles an Fisch später kommt. Leider....ABER noch ist die schlacht nicht verloren und vlt sind ja auch schon massenfänge gemdelt habe hier jedenfalls noch nichts gefunden....


----------



## sunny (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Wenn ich mir die Temperaturen für nächste Woche so anschaue, bekomme ich auch nicht gerade ne freudige Erregung |uhoh:. Sieht ja fast so aus, als müsste man ne Thermojacke beim Angeln tragen. Irgendwie ist es dieses Jahr wie verhext.


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Die Temperaturen sind mir eigentlich wurscht. Dagegen kann man sich was anziehen. Hauptsache, der Wind spielt mit!
Von Makrelenfängen habe ich auch noch absolut nichts gehört, schau´n wir mal...*grübel*

Letzten endes ist das aber auch alles Egal, dabeisein ist alles....:vik:


----------



## sunny (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Von Prinzip her sind mir die Temperaturen auch wurscht. Ist aber Ende Juni doch irgendwie schon schöner sich dat Pelzken nen büschen bräunen zu lassen als in Thermoklamotten rumzulaufen . 

Den Makros wäre das ein oder andere Grad Wassertemperatur mehr bestimmt auch nicht unangenehm |supergri.


----------



## Honeyball (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Allet schietegal, Hauptsache viel Spaß mit euch allen, ständig gute Laune und dass ich nicht wieder alles voll:v, wie bei meiner ersten Boardie-Kuttertour...

Gerade habe ich auch die Übernachtung klar gemacht.
Wir haben im Motel&Camping "Seeluft" in Wesselburen 'nen günstiges Bettchen gefunden. Vielleicht kennt das ja jemand.

Wetter wird übrigens gut, hab ich beschlossen:q


----------



## Macker (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Die Fänge werden besser letztes we waren schon welche da.
Beste Tour bis jetzt waren 80 hoch.
Wenn Wind und Tiede passen werdet ihr auch was kriegen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## sunny (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Das hört sich doch vielversprechend an #6.


----------



## Reppi (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



> Wir haben im Motel&Camping "Seeluft" in Wesselburen 'nen günstiges Bettchen gefunden. Vielleicht kennt das ja jemand.



Wie willst Du denn grün und weiß die 12km abends schaffen-))


----------



## offense80 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Hab mir vorsichtshalber doch noch ein paar Regenklamotten bestellt. Man kann ja nie wissen. Ich hoffe das ich sie nicht brauchen werde.
Ab wann seid ihr denn morgens so am Kutter zu finden?


----------



## sunny (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Ca. 06.00 Uhr. Werde mein Cappi (siehe Avatar) tragen. Solltest mich also erkennen |supergri.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Was steht denn da drauf sunny? 

Da ich mit dem Brassenwürger hochkomme werden wir in seinem roten Toyota ankommen. Wollenwir wie letztes Jahr 6.30 treffen am Kutter? Reicht noch für ein Foto und ein schnaps. 

Plätze haben wir doch sicherlich reserviert oder sunny???????????


----------



## sunny (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

So machen wir das. Plätze sind reserviert. Gehe mal davon aus, dass wir mehr oder weniger eine Schiffsseite komplett haben.


----------



## HerrHamster (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@ Sunny
Na das hört sich doch gut an!

Ich habe da aber noch ne allgemeine Frage, wie lange sind wir eigentlich unterwegs?


----------



## sunny (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Hhhmm, weiß ich garnicht. Ich glaube zwischen 15-16.00 Uhr sind wir wieder im Hafen. Wir waren auch schon mal um 14.00 Uhr wieder drinn, weil wir uns alle dermaßen besackt hatten, dass wir abgebrochen haben.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

unterscheidlich aber ic würde auch sagen 15-16 uhr wieder im hafen


----------



## urmel23 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



sunny schrieb:


> So machen wir das. Plätze sind reserviert. Gehe mal davon aus, dass wir mehr oder weniger eine Schiffsseite komplett haben.



es wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen das wir eine seite bekommen. 20 mann passen da ja in etwa hin. bei windstärke 4-5 habt ihr allerdings mehr platz. dann blieb ich lieber an land. diese eine tour werde ich nicht vergessen .... beim minithune fischen steh ich allerdings lieber am heck oder bug... warten wir es einfach ab....

wer bringt noch mal schnaps mit ?


----------



## offense80 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



urmel23 schrieb:


> wer bringt noch mal schnaps mit ?



ICH,falls ich es nicht vergessen sollte :q


----------



## urmel23 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



offense80 schrieb:


> ICH,falls ich es nicht vergessen sollte :q



hehe....dann denk an den stoff und auch die reisetabletten nicht vergessen..


----------



## HerrHamster (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

So nun noch eine Woche und dann gehts los!! 
Übernachtet jemannd von den vorher angereisten im Hafen Hotel Büsum?


----------



## sunny (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moinsen,

Wullli hat gestern noch mal mit Ecki teleniert. Menge ist noch ausbaufähig, aber die Größe der Makros ist gut. Finde ich persönlich besser. Lieber 40/50 vernünftige als 100 von diesen 20 cm-Tierchen.

Da das Wetter aber besser werden soll, geht Ecki davon aus, dass die Schwärme größer werden.

Hört sich doch vielversprechend an #6.


----------



## Rainer 32 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moin,
wir fahren am Donnerstag mit Egbert, werde mal berichten, wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## sunny (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Sauber #6. Bin ja mal gespannt, wie es läuft. Petri Heil wünsche ich dir.


----------



## offense80 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Laut Wetter.de soll es am Sonntag gutes Wetter geben und der Wind scheint auch nicht allzu doll zu blasen. Es könnte also ne seeehr geile Tour werden :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Das _könnte_ nicht, das *wird *

Wenn die Makros da sind, geht das rund


----------



## Honeyball (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

...und wenn die Makros nicht da sind, haben wir jede Menge Sonne, viel frische Luft und 'ne tolle Truppe an Board.

Also, wird schon was werden... #6


----------



## offense80 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

ok du hast recht....es WIRD ne seeeehr geile Tour! Sind ja auch nur noch 4 Tage und der Rest von heute :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## sunny (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Wetter bleibt laut Vorhersage stabil, Makros sind da, Truppe ne Bombe. Wüsste nicht, was da noch schiefgehen könnte.


----------



## offense80 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



sunny schrieb:


> Wetter bleibt laut Vorhersage stabil, Makros sind da, Truppe ne Bombe. Wüsste nicht, was da noch schiefgehen könnte.




NOCH sind die Makros da, aber warte mal ab wenn wir wieder im Hafen sind....dann sind da keine mehr, sondern alle in den Kühltaschen


----------



## Honeyball (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

...frag mich nochmal, wenn ich mal wieder über der Reeling hänge :g
Aber ich vertraue wieder meinen altbewährten Zäpfchen. :vik:


----------



## sunny (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Ich wusste garnicht, dass du so seekränklich bist :v. Und nen Zäpfchen dagegen nehmen, hätte ich erst recht nicht bei dir vermutet .

Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@Sunny
weißt du ob wir wieder auf Steuerbord stehen?


----------



## sunny (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Wo ist denn das, oben ? Ne, ich habe keine Ahnung. Ist das wichtig?


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Das ist da wo der Daumen links ist 
ne, ist nicht wichtig |rolleyes deswegen frag ich ja


----------



## sunny (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Hätte ja sein können, dass du aus nem bestimmten Grund ne Vorliebe für die Seite hast.


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Grundsätzlich am liebsten unten  aber das ist da irgendwie unangebracht. Ne, letztes Jahr hatten wir schon ganz nette Plätze, wollt' nur wissen, ob wir wieder in der Ecke stehen, aber im Endeffekt shizeegal


----------



## sunny (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Ah, faul ist es auch noch .


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*


----------



## sunny (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Am Sonntag vorm Kutter bitte mal mir melden, damit ich die Teilnehmerliste abhaken kann. Wie gesagt, ich werde mein Anglerboard-Cappy mit meinem Nick-Namen tragen. Daran solltet ihr mich eigentlich erkennen .


----------



## offense80 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



sunny schrieb:


> Am Sonntag vorm Kutter bitte mal mir melden, damit ich die Teilnehmerliste abhaken kann. Wie gesagt, ich werde mein Anglerboard-Cappy mit meinem Nick-Namen tragen. Daran solltet ihr mich eigentlich erkennen .



Wenn ich neben dir stehe, werden die anderen sich sicher melden...ICH habe den Schnaps looool:vik:


----------



## sunny (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Das erleichtert die Sache bestimmt ungemein  #6.


----------



## offense80 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Bin mir zwar noch nicht ganz sicher,was ich mitbringe, aber es wird ne Flasche geben grins. Eine langt doch für uns oder ist das zu wenig?


----------



## sunny (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Reicht. Es soll ja nur kleinen Kreislaufanreger geben und nicht die Anzahl der Teilnehmer durch natürliche Auslese verringert werden |supergri.


----------



## offense80 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

loooool ok #6 dann werde ich mal schauen was man leckeres holen kann. Kleine Becher bringt mein Kollege mit, der hier im Board auch oft reinschaut, sich aber noch nicht registriert hat. Aber ich denke nach der Tour wird er es sicher machen, bzw ich darf es für ihn machen, da er nicht soooo die Ahnung hat was Internet angeht lol.


----------



## nemles (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...frag mich nochmal, wenn ich mal wieder über der Reeling hänge :g
> Aber ich vertraue wieder meinen altbewährten Zäpfchen. :vik:



Nimm sie bitte, bevor Du über der Reling hängst.... nicht während |bigeyes






Scheixxe...ich hab Kopfkino


----------



## Ossipeter (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

:vik:#6
Der war gut!!


----------



## sunny (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Ausgezeichneter Hinweis Nemles #6. 

So spontan fällt mir auch keiner ein, der sich diesen Anblick antun möchte |bigeyes .


----------



## Wulli (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moin,
ichwünscheeucheineschönefahrtundvielefische!!!!scheissssescheissssescheissssescheisssse

Tja, Jungzz,

Dann mal ein fettes Petri Heil von mir und volle Kisten. wettertechnisch wird das ja für unseren Zäpfchenfan keine große Herausvorderungwerden. Sonne und 2-3 bft! Nicht dass ich neidisch bin...#q#q#q|splat:|splat:|splat::e:e

An dieser Stelle noch einmal vielen Dank an Sunny, der notgedrungen meinen Part übernommen hat! Ach so, was ich noch sagen wollte: Falls jemand auf Egberts Homepage liest, dass die Tour 32.- € kostet, das ist längst vorbei! Er hat die Preise auf seiner Seite noch nicht aktualisiert. Also bitte nicht denken, dass sich hier irgendjemand bereichern will.

Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei!

Wulli


----------



## Honeyball (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



nemles schrieb:


> Nimm sie bitte, bevor Du über der Reling hängst.... nicht während |bigeyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keine Angst, dieses Fotomotiv liefere ich euch ganz gewiss nicht !!!:m
Außerdem ... oh, Mann, wenn ich das jetzt schreibe, kann ich mich gleich selbst nominieren|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## HerrHamster (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Einfach zu geil was hier abgeht... 
Ich freu mich schon auf Sonntag, das wird sicherlich sehr lustig! 

Da ich ja auch mehr oder weniger Anfänger bin habe ich da noch ne Frage:
Nehmt ihr auch noch andere Köder für Dorsch etc. mit oder nur für Makrelen?


----------



## offense80 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Zäpfchen sind doch voll für`n Arsch.....hol dir lieber Kaugummis (Allerdings solltest du die weiter oben in den Körper stecken lol)

Ich würde am liebsten jetzt sofort aufbrechen, es kribbelt schon sooo in den Fingern grins. Trockeneis ist auch schon geordert, können wir Freitag abholen. Morgen werde ich mich dann mal um ein lecker Begrüßungsgetränk kümmern,damit es gleich gemütlich losgehen kann am Sonntag :vik:


----------



## sunny (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@Herr Hamster
Ich nehme nur Paternoster für die Makros mit, nix für Dorsch.


----------



## Honeyball (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Klar nur Makro-Zubehör!

Sagt mal, ist meine Charisma Senso Pilk mit 50-190g eigentlich geeignet oder braucht man in der Nordsee schwereres Geschirr?


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moinsen
auch nur Paternoster und Bleie


@Honey
optimales Gerät #6 könnte fast schon zu schwer sein


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Sunny,all,

bin dabei....#6....(musste die Dienstreise auf Dienstag / Mittwoch verschieben)   Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen...........|rolleyes


----------



## HerrHamster (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Hm... ich habe auch nur einen Pilkrute 100 -200gr., die ist dann wahrscheinlich auch zu schwer oder ?


----------



## sunny (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Zu schwer |bigeyes, nö. Mein Knüppel hat 300 gr. WG. Je steifer desto besser |supergri, wie im wahren Leben eben .

Man darf den Makros beim Hochkurbeln nach Möglichkeit keinen Spielraum lassen. Schon garnicht nach links oder rechts wegen seinem Nachbarn. Ansonsten gibt es den hier |splat2:.
Das geht mit ner harten Rute einfach leichter.

Jeder Angler hat ungefähr 1,04 m |supergri Platz auf'm Kutter. Dat iss schon ganz schön eng.


@Rolf
Supi #6.


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

was'n los da steht auch _optimales Gerät_ #c

Gegen den Trubel mit den Nachbarn, hilft es ungemein keine Pilker sondern Olivenbleie zu fischen und ab und zu mal zu gucken, was für ein Gewicht die Leutz links und rechts von einem Benutzen


----------



## sunny (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@MFT-Chris
Das mit dem "zu schwer" war auf HerrnHamster seinen Beitrag bezogen nicht auf deinen .


----------



## offense80 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Wie schwer sollten die Bleie denn so sein? Kenne die Nordsee auch nicht weiter, da ich bisher nur auf der Ostsee angeln war.


----------



## sunny (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Ist ja davon abhängig, wieviel Drift wir haben. Ich fange mit 150 gr. an und schau dann mal. Hab aber auch 100, 200 und 250 gr. dabei.


----------



## offense80 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Okay, dann sollte ich doch noch mal zu meinem Takledealer fahren, um mir noch ein paar Bleie besorgen.
Wie ist es eigentlich beim Makro angeln....sollte man den Köder wie beim pilken schnell zum Grund sinken lassen, oder langsam von der Rolle, bis man Fischkontakt hat?


----------



## Stingray (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



sunny schrieb:


> Jeder Angler hat ungefähr 1,04 m |supergri Platz auf'm Kutter. Dat iss schon ganz schön eng.



Och Mann . Und ich dache ich könnte doch die Fliegenrute einpacken |supergri.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



sunny schrieb:


> @MFT-Chris
> Das mit dem "zu schwer" war auf HerrnHamster seinen Beitrag bezogen nicht auf deinen .


 
oops |rolleyes mein Fehler 



offense80 schrieb:


> Wie ist es eigentlich beim Makro angeln....sollte man den Köder wie beim pilken schnell zum Grund sinken lassen, oder langsam von der Rolle, bis man Fischkontakt hat?


 
runter damit, dann in Pilkähnlichen Bewegungen die Wassersäule absuchen, normalerweise klappt's ja sehr gut mit den Nachbarn, dann verständigt man sich, ob die Makros nun direkt 3m unterm Boot oder hart am Grund stehen 

Oft merkst du schon beim Ablassen, das da was zuppelt, dann Bügel zu, zwei- dreimal leicht "gepilkt" und im Idealfall ist der Paternoster voll #6 :vik:


----------



## offense80 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Okay, dann weiß ich ja jetzt bescheid wie es geht :vik: dann können wir ja jetzt los grins. 

ICH BIN BEREIT!!!


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Wen ich mir den Wetterbericht so ansehe...|kopfkrat

Ich denke mal, das wird ein Makrelenmassaker allererster Güte mit Spaßfaktor hoch drei! Sonnenmilch statt Antikotztabletten!

Das wird ´ne Gaudi!:vik:


----------



## sunny (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Sehe ich auch so#6. 

Ich nehme extra nur nen 30 ltr. Eimer mit. Wenn der voll ist, reicht das und ich verfalle nicht in einen Blutrausch .


----------



## offense80 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moin Olaf,
bist ja auch schon wieder so früh auf 

Wieviele Makrelen von durchschnittlicher Größe passen denn in so einen 30 Liter Eimer rein?


----------



## sunny (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moin offense80,

ich schätze mal so 50-60 Stück. Das ist für mich mehr als genug.


----------



## offense80 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Also wenn ich so viele fangen würde, wäre ich auch schon echt zufrieden 
Ich werde mir ne Kühlbox mitnehmen,mal sehen wie viele ich da reinbekomme. Stimmt es eigentlich, das man am besten ne Gummi-bzw Wathose anziehen sollte, da es durch das Blut und die Schuppen sehr dreckig werden könnte? Bei der Wettervorhersage könnten solche Klamotten ja ein wenig sehr warm werden.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## sunny (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Wenn die Makros da sind, ist die vorab genannte Stückzahl in max. 2 Std. Geschichte. Dat geht dann wie's Katzenf.....  |supergri. Aufzuhören ist dann richtig schwer, gerade wenn so was zum erstmal mal erlebt.

Nach dem "Massaker" wirst du nicht mehr derselbe sein #d,  überall Blut, Kagge, Schuppen, Rest von Gedärmen und was weiß ich noch nicht . 

Aber ne Wathose ziehe ich trotzdem nicht an. Bei 22 Grad Außentemperatur möchte ich da nicht den ganzen Tag drinnstecken, wenn du verstehst was ich meine |supergri. Da kriege ich Kreislauf |uhoh:.


----------



## offense80 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Naja, dann muß meine Frau eben waschen,waschen und nochmals waschen  
Hab gerade für Sonntag einen Kräuterschnaps geholt, denke mal das wird so was ähnliches ein wie Leuchtfeuer. Sollte es nicht i.O. sein, dann muß ich nochmal los die Flasche tauschen und lieber ne andere holen. Weiß ja nicht ob alle sowas trinken.


----------



## sunny (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Es wird getrunken was da ist . Also mach dir da keinen Kopp.


----------



## offense80 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

#g Jawoll Sir.....lol
Ich denke mal es wird richtig lustig werden, wenn man sich so die anderen Beiträge zu den Ausfahrten durchliest. Ok bis auf die "Anfütterungstour":vgrins, die war wohl nicht so berauschend. Aber die Vorhersage für Sonntag scheint ja hervorragend zu sein :vik:


----------



## HerrHamster (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



sunny schrieb:


> Also mach dir da keinen Kopp.



Den hast am nächsten Tag! #6


----------



## offense80 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moin Moin HerrHamster.....
das will ich doch hoffen das ich den habe-vom Makrelen zählen lol.


----------



## sunny (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Neulinge müssen für 5 gefangene Makrelen und für'n Full House jeweils nen Leuchtfeuer wegnaschen (und natürlich auch bezahlen). Der Tag wird dir ewig in Erinnerung bleiben, auch wenn sie erst 2 Tage später wieder einsetzt .


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das wird ein Makrelenmassaker allererster Güte mit Spaßfaktor hoch drei! Sonnenmilch statt Antikotztabletten!
> 
> Das wird ´ne Gaudi!:vik:


 

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa "The Return of Makromassaker" :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## offense80 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@ Olaf

Wie gut das ich ein absolut schlechter Angler bin   und vier Makrelen langen mir ja auch schon loooool


----------



## sunny (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Wir werden sehen |supergri.


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



sunny schrieb:


> Neulinge müssen für 5 gefangene Makrelen und für'n Full House jeweils nen Leuchtfeuer wegnaschen


 
Wie Ärgerlich ist das denn? diese Tradition ist ja völlig an mir vorbei gegangen


----------



## sunny (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Ehrlich, dass ist bitter :c. Du hast mein tiefes Mitgefühl .

Wir haben ja diesesmal einige Frischlinge, datt wird witzig . Noch nen Tipp, wenn ihr nen 5er-Vorfach habt. Schneidet einen Haken ab, sonst beutelt es euch beim Full-Hous doppelt  |supergri.


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



sunny schrieb:


> Neulinge müssen für 5 gefangene Makrelen und für'n Full House jeweils nen Leuchtfeuer wegnaschen (und natürlich auch bezahlen). Der Tag wird dir ewig in Erinnerung bleiben, auch wenn sie erst 2 Tage später wieder einsetzt .


 
So so Sunny, stellst mal wieder neue Regeln auf...............
(Also da könnte man als "Neuling" (ich auch!) ja mal eben das Vorfach auf 4 Haken kürzen, dann gibt's nie 'nen Full House). Es sei denn, *man will es* und fährt schön "strunzelig" nach hause....|kopfkrat..........)


----------



## offense80 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Ich werde einfach ne Stipprute mitnehmen, 0.18 Schnur und einen 18er Haken mit einer Made in einer Tiefe von 1,20 Metern anbieten, das ist sicherer


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

na toll Sunny, wieder zwei D... und ein Gedanke!!!:q:q


----------



## offense80 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> na toll, wieder zwei D... und ein Gedanke!!!:q:q



Ich glaube am Sonntag werden es 20 D..... werden grins


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



sunny schrieb:


> Ehrlich, dass ist bitter :c. Du hast mein tiefes Mitgefühl .


 
Bitte kein Mitleid, ich hol das einfach nach und gut :vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Sunny, du hattest geschrieben, 1,04m Platz hat jeder für sich ??? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes....hm, kann man da noch um ein paar cm feilschen????? :q:q


----------



## sunny (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@angelnrolfman
Ist schon so'n büschen erschreckend  mit unseren Gedankengängen |supergri.

Stell dich einfach neben so'n Hefehänschen wie mich, dann haste schon nen paar cm mehr.


@MFT-Chris
Saubere Einstellung #6.


Und Sonntag wollen wir mal großzügig sein. Die Vollbesetzung aller Haken an einem Vorfach (egal wieviele das sind) stellen ein Full House dar :q. Ich würde also nicht unbedingt nur mit einem angeln .


----------



## offense80 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Ich merke schon, verhandeln ist nicht meine Stärke lol. Dann gebe ich mich geschlagen und trinke was kommt....gut das ich nicht fahren muß|supergri


----------



## Khaane (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



sunny schrieb:


> Neulinge müssen für 5 gefangene Makrelen und für'n Full House jeweils nen Leuchtfeuer wegnaschen (und natürlich auch bezahlen). Der Tag wird dir ewig in Erinnerung bleiben, auch wenn sie erst 2 Tage später wieder einsetzt .



Das wäre letztes Jahr sicher nicht gut ausgegangen, da waren alle Haken ja besetzt bevor das Blei auf Grund schlug. :vik:

Sonntag wird wieder eine klasse Ausfahrt - Hauptsache das Wetter ist warm und das Bier kalt, mehr brauchts nicht.


----------



## Rainer 32 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moin,
so, wie versprochen kurzer Bericht von der heutigen Ausfahrt mit der Blauort. Das Wetter war fantastisch, die Crew und der Kapitän wie immer sehr bemüht (waren erst nach 18:00Uhr wieder im Hafen. Die Fänge waren allerdings unterirdisch. Mit vier Mann hatten wir 5 Makros und 4 Stöcker! Bei den anderen sah es auch nicht besser aus. Ich wünsche euch, dass ihr am Sonntag einen besseren Tag erwischt.


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



Rainer 32 schrieb:


> Moin,
> so, wie versprochen kurzer Bericht von der heutigen Ausfahrt mit der Blauort. Das Wetter war fantastisch, die Crew und der Kapitän wie immer sehr bemüht (waren erst nach 18:00Uhr wieder im Hafen. Die Fänge waren allerdings unterirdisch. Mit vier Mann hatten wir 5 Makros und 4 Stöcker! Bei den anderen sah es auch nicht besser aus. Ich wünsche euch, dass ihr am Sonntag einen besseren Tag erwischt.


 
Moin Rainer,
vielen Dank für die Info......tja, hoffen wir mal, dass es am Sonntag besser läuft!!  |rolleyes


----------



## offense80 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Das kommt sicher daher, das sie sich versteckt haben, weil sie wissen das Sonntag 20 völlig durchgeknallte Boardis kommen, und die wollen die Makros kennenlernen 

Aber trotzdem Danke für die wenn auch "schlechten Nachrichten" vom Fangergebnis


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



Rainer 32 schrieb:


> Moin,
> so, wie versprochen kurzer Bericht von der heutigen Ausfahrt mit der Blauort. Das Wetter war fantastisch, die Crew und der Kapitän wie immer sehr bemüht (waren erst nach 18:00Uhr wieder im Hafen. Die Fänge waren allerdings unterirdisch. Mit vier Mann hatten wir 5 Makros und 4 Stöcker! Bei den anderen sah es auch nicht besser aus. Ich wünsche euch, dass ihr am Sonntag einen besseren Tag erwischt.


 
Hmmm...das hört sich ja nicht so dolle an....|bigeyes

Aber egal, lieber ein schöner Tag auf See ohne Fisch als ein verdaddelter Tag zuhause. Dabeisein ist alles! Das Wetter soll genial werden, die Truppe ist auch der Hit, was soll also schief gehen? Fische sind da doch fast schon Nebensache...
Außerdem nimmt gerade eine Millionenschar fetter Makrelen Kurs auf´s Seegebiet um Helgoland und wird Samstag Abend hungrig dort eintreffen. Hat Neptun mir jedenfalls gerade gemailt...

Ich freu´mich jedenfalls schon!


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Falls die Makros nicht doch noch urplötzlich bis Sonntag einfallen, nehmt ein paar Pilkvorfächer und Pilker (50-90gr.) mit, ich war mit Eggi vor ca 4 Wochen auf Dorsch unterwegs, da gibt es so einige Wracks die sich im Notfall abklappern lassen, gibt da schöne kampfstarke Leos in der Nordsee.


----------



## offense80 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Das ist ne gute Idee, und wäre ne klasse Sache, falls die Makros noch nicht da sind (was ja keiner hofft). Und wenn Eggi das mitmacht, wäre es ja noch besser #6


----------



## sunny (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Wie nix Makros |bigeyes? Dat wäre ja nen büschen doof. Na schau'n wa mal. Die haben sich nur für Sonntag zurückgehalten :vik:.


----------



## sunny (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Hab gerade noch mal ins Wetter geluschert. Windstärke 2 #6, besser geht nicht, aber aus Nord bzw. Nord/Ost :v. Frechheit.


----------



## offense80 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Doofe Frage....was ist daran so schlimm?


----------



## sunny (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Erklären kann ich das nicht #c. Aber ich bei Winden aus nördlichen Richtungen hab ich noch nie gut gefangen. Irgendwie mögen die Fische das nicht.


----------



## offense80 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Hmmm, das hört sich ja nicht berauschend an. Aber wir werden sehen. Wird auf jeden Fall ne geile Tour werden.


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Oh, Mann, und ich muss anschließend noch 4 Stunden fahren, weil unser designierter 4. Mann, Fahrer und Bremsgewicht jetzt doch noch kneift...#q

OK, also leichte Pilker, Gummis, Jigköpfe und Dorschvorfächer sind dann sicherheitshalber mit dabei...

...aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt. Ansonsten gibt's wenigstens Sonne pur und wenig Wind:vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



Honeyball schrieb:


> OK, also leichte Pilker, *Gummis*, Jigköpfe und Dorschvorfächer sind dann sicherheitshalber mit dabei...


 
Oh Oh......und das als Ferkelfahnder.............:q:q:q:q


----------



## offense80 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Ich werde auch so einiges mitnehmen, damit ich auf alles angeln kann. Zur Not versuche ich es auf Nordseekarpfen oder Salzwassserrotaugen lol. 

Und wenn garnichts anderes geht versuche ich das hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0NRx7S4JCQ


----------



## sunny (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Oh, Mann, und ich muss anschließend noch 4 Stunden fahren, weil unser designierter 4. Mann, Fahrer und Bremsgewicht jetzt doch noch kneift...#q
> 
> ...aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt. Ansonsten gibt's wenigstens Sonne pur und wenig Wind:vik:




Danach 4 Stunden fahren, dass wird hart. Gerade, wenn dir der Komet den ganzen Tag die Birne weichgekocht hat. Aber immerhin scheinst du um das Zäpfchen rumzukommen. Ist doch auch was .


----------



## offense80 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Wie sieht es auf der Blauort eigentlich mit dem ausnehmen der Fische aus? Auf dem Rückweg und nicht vorher ist klar  aber, sollte man lieber Gummistiefel mitnehmen? Kenne es vom Dorschangeln, das dann immer das halbe Deck unter Wasser steht, und da sind Turnschuhe ja eher unangebracht grins.


----------



## urmel23 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es auf der Blauort eigentlich mit dem ausnehmen der Fische aus? Auf dem Rückweg und nicht vorher ist klar  aber, sollte man lieber Gummistiefel mitnehmen? Kenne es vom Dorschangeln, das dann immer das halbe Deck unter Wasser steht, und da sind Turnschuhe ja eher unangebracht grins.



geht auch ohne. werden die füße halt nass ;-) das deck schwimmt jedenfalls voll kagge und rotem wasser ;-)


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



urmel23 schrieb:


> geht auch ohne. werden die füße halt nass ;-) das deck schwimmt jedenfalls voll kagge und rotemwasser ;-)


 
Das ist wohl war, Gummibotten wären nicht verkehrt. Nach der letzten Tour war ich von oben bis unten mit lauter unappetitlichen Dingen besudelt und Stank wie ein Schwein. Die besten Klamotten würde ich auch nicht gerade anziehen. Am besten irgendwas, was du hinterher einfach wegschmeißen kannst....:v


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> ...letzten Tour war ich von oben bis unten mit lauter unappetitlichen Dingen besudelt und Stank wie ein Schwein...


 

...dazu kam dann Nachmittags das ganze Gedärm und sonstiges Fischzeug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :vik: :q


----------



## urmel23 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

i-wie haben wir doch alle gleich gestunken. ma gut das ich mitgenommen werde und meine karre anschleißend nicht zum ausdünsten 3 tage mit offenen türen am deich stehen lassen muss *g*

gummibotten werde ich aber nicht anziehen. wenn das wetter so bleibt wie angesagt, dann schwimmt der schuh, aber nicht vom wasser....

alte klamotten sollte wohl jeder anziehen. war das eig. letztes jahr wo die dame mit dem kleinen schwarzen rumrannte ? LOL


----------



## offense80 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moin Moin ihr Jäger der Mini Thune |supergri

Erstmal danke für die Klamotten Tips, ich hätte mir jetzt nicht unbedingt alte Klamotten angezogen, werde es jetzt aber auf jeden Fall tun. 
Hab heute schon mal das frühe Aufstehen geübt für morgen :q, das wird ein goiler Tag. Und morgen ist laut Wetterbericht die Sonnencreme Pflicht so wie es aussieht. Dann werde ich jetzt noch ein paar Wurfübungen vom Balkon machen um "nachher" fit zu sein lol


----------



## offense80 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Gute Nachrichten-guckst du hier den Beitrag von Nightbird61

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36194&page=165


----------



## HerrHamster (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

So ich mache mich jetzt auf den Weg nach SH! 
Wir sehen uns dann morgen früh um 6.30 am Kutter! #6


----------



## Honeyball (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Die "Dortmund"-Truppe belädt jetzt auch das Auto und schnackelt gemütlich nach Büsum los.

@sunny, Du weißt doch, nur die (mit dem) Harten...

Ich hab zwei Plastikkisten für die besudelten Klamotten mit, Dorschzeug für den nicht eintretenden Notfall.

..und mein Kumpel Hinnerk hat gestern noch schnell 'nen 10"-DVB-T Fernseher geschossen, damit wir auf dem Rückweg im Auto was vom Spiel mitkriegen:vik: (zum Elfmeterschießen such ich mir aber nen Parkplatz!!!)

Wir sehen uns hoffentlich gesund und munter morgen früh...#h


----------



## Doc Plato (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Viel Spaß und Petri Heil!!!!


----------



## nemles (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Ey Ihr Dortmunder, kommt gut hoch #6

Ich bin so heiß auf die Tour...



Meine Frau mußte mich heute Nacht mit Topflappen anfassen :q:vik:


----------



## offense80 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Fahrt vorsichtig, und nicht so rasen 

Ich würde am liebsten jetzt auch schon hochdüsen und schon mal ein wenig die Platten jagen. Es wird ein Hammer Tag werden, die Macros sind ja nach dem Bericht zu urteilen da :vik:


----------



## nemles (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Honigbällchen,

Lass die Zäpfchen weg, taugen eh nix und kleben zwischen den Zähnen :q:q:q

Hau Dir lieber nen Liter Sonnenöl über Deinen nahtlos geschweißten Alabasterkörper :vik:

Morgen ist Ententeich angesagt #6 Mönsch wat freu ich mich.:l


----------



## Blinker Mann (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

moin,
Jo,Wetter wird Super,ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und Erfolg.Freue mich jetzt schon auf Eure Berichte.

Gruß aus Oldenburg i O


----------



## offense80 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

So, die Sachen sind gepackt, die Angeln fertig gemacht und es sind noch 10 Stunden und ich kann endlich aufstehen, Cafe trinken und dann geht es looooos......freu mich wie Hulle auf die Tour mit euch :vik:


----------



## Nightbird61 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.06.2010
Kutter / Boot: Ms Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Büsum
Wind: Erst kräftig 3-4, dann langsam abnehmend 3
Wetter: Bedeckt zum  Mittag sonniger
Drift: erst wenig, dann viel
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca 20 m        
Bis zum Mittag 12 Makos#c,dann Erbsensuppe zur  Stärkung.
Eggi findet den Schwarm und die Post ging ab.:vik:
14,30 Abgeblasen,hatte 87 makos,keine Stöcker.
#h


----------



## HerrHamster (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Hi, 
so bin in Büsum angekommen und habe direkten Blick auf unseren Kutter  
Freu mich schon auf morgen! 
Jetzt erstmal was futtern gehen!


----------



## offense80 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Bist du gut durchgekommen? Wie ist das Wetter oben? Willst heute noch den Knüppel schwingen und ordentlich durchbiegen lassen?


----------



## urmel23 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

mahlzeit,

wetter in dithschiland war heute top. wenn das morgen auch so wird dann fehlt nur noch DER schwarm, um sich mit den makros zu besacken ;-)

pack mich dann gleich mal in die heia. ziebell holt mich um 05:30 uhr ab und dann noch die paar km noch büsum eiern...

freu mich auf den klönschnack mit euch. wird sicher so gut wie die letzten 4 jahre.

haut rein und bis gleich dann...

urmel


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Der Wetterbericht sieht nach wie vor super aus. Besser geht´s eigentlich nicht. Eis ist auch fertig, Sachen sind gepackt! Gefrierbeutel habe ich genug...

Jetzt noch ein Gute-Nacht-Bierchen und ab in die Heia!
Man sieht sich morgen am Schiff....:vik:


----------



## HerrHamster (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Hi, das Wetter in Büsum ist Top!
Bringt jemmand zwei Ruten mit? Weil bei meiner ist gerade der vorletzte Ring gebrochen.... einfach zu alt!!!!^^ 
Es geht zwar, aber ich würde mir ungerne bei Egbert eine leihen müssen, gibt natürlich nen paar Bierchen dafür! 
Ansonten bis morgen!


----------



## offense80 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Liebe Gemeine......

*LET´S GET READY TO RUUUUMBLE !

*endlich geht es los freu.


----------



## nemles (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Sodele, noch schnell Kaffee in Kopp kippen und ab geht das, bis gleich :vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

So, wieder heil in der Heimat eingetroffen! War ´ne super Tour mit klasse Leuten bei Traumwetter. Einziger Knackpunkt: Keine Makrelen....:c
Egbert hat sich wirklich bemüht, aber was nicht ist, ist halt nicht. Meine Fischkiste blieb gähnend leer, der Beste hatte irgendwas mit 5 Fischen!
Egal, schön war´s trotzdem, im nächsten Jahr wird´s wieder ein Reißer...#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

fast ersterer #c oder? *edit: doch nicht *

naja moin Carsten 

War ein sehr geiler Tag mit euch #6 cu spätestens next year :vik:

Hoffe der Wedding-...ähhh Makrotourplaner  gibt bald den nächsten Termin bekannt


----------



## urmel23 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

bin natürlich auch schon zu hause. würde mich freuen wenn ich bilder von der tour bekomme. entweder per e-mail (adresse kommt dann per pn) oder einfach bei einem der oneklickhoster hochschieben.    

die tour war wie immer spitze, einzig die fische wollten nicht so wie wir uns das vorgestellt haben. wir waren mit 5 leuten am heck und es war sage und schreibe 1 makaralele von mft-chris die über die reeling wollte *schnief* 

nach dem dann auch der wirbelpäckchendieb die packung wieder rausgerückt hat und nicht über board flog konnten wir in ruhe nach hause tuckern..... 

ecki war wie immer bemüht und ich kann mich in den 5 jahren nicht entsinnen mal so spät im hafen gewesen zu sein.....hut ab auch wenn nix ging.    

@wulli: hier dann auch gleich die ersterer anmeldung für nächstes jahr ;-) schieb die anmeldung bei ecki nicht auf die lange bank. outlook macht schon bling bling und will den folgetermin haben LOL.  

wünsch euch was und bis spätestens im nächsten jahr ;-)  

urmel


----------



## zanderman111 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moinsens,
schade schade........Wenn man das hier sieht ist es richtig schade http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191943&page=10..|bigeyes


----------



## nemles (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Melde mich auch zurück, zwar ohne Fisch, dafür aber mit vielen, schönen bleibenden Eindrücken und ner Menge brauner Farbpigmente :vik:

Das Team war super, das Wetter geil, England ist raus und geblitzt wurde ich auch nicht. Also rundherum ein schöner Tag.#h

Melde mich gleich für nächstes Jahr, also Zweiterer.:q


----------



## pöppi (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moin Moin,
ich bin auch wieder zurück. War wie immer eine tolle Tour mit Euch. Jetzt habe ich auch endlich ein Gesicht zu "Herrn Hamster".
Ich mit meinen dreieinhalb Makros dürfte so auf Platz 6 3/4 liegen. Das ist voll in  Ordnung, weil kein Fisch der Welt den Spaß ersetzen kann, den ich mit Euch gehabt habe. Bis zum nächsten Mal...


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@Wulli
Ich geh mal stark davon aus das Pöppi dritterer sein will, also bin ich dann vierterer für's nächste Jahr :vik:


----------



## Honeyball (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Die Dortmunder Truppe ist soeben eingetroffen...:vik:

Hat richtig Spaß gemacht mit Euch.
Dann ist der Hinnerk mit seinen 6 Fischen ja sogar auf dem Treppchen!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

So, Rest morgen, jetzt nur noch Dusche und Bett...


----------



## offense80 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

So da bin auch ich wieder 

Hier die kurze Version der Tour: Das erstemal auf Makrele, und dann FAST fischfrei nach Hause gekommen:q 

SO und jetzt versuche ich mich mal ein wenig ausführlicher zu fassen:

In Büsum am Hafen angekommen, wurde man schon von einem Traumwetter empfangen. Schnell nachgesehen, wo Männchen mit einer Mütze rumläuft, auf deren Hinterseite "Sunny" steht. Daaaa is er ja, also nüscht wie hin und als "Neuling" mal eben vorstellen. Ich wurde super nett von den schon anwesenden Boardis empfangen (lag bestimmt auch daran das ich ja den Schnaps dabei hatte lol) Dann erstmal rauf auf die Blauort und eine Platz gesucht. Ich fand einen, bei der Ferkelfahndertruppe aus Dortmund, jetzt hieß es zusammennehmen und keine Ferkelein erzählen, nicht das man an Board schon auf sich aufmerksam macht lol :q
Dann mußte ich auch schon wieder von Board, weil ja der Neulingsschnaps ausgeschenkt werden mußte (für dessen Geschmack ich mich bei den dabeigewesenen nochmal in aller Form entschuldigen möchte |rotwerden
Dann ging es auch schon langsam los und wir legten ab zur Fahrt in einen ungewissen Tag.

Das Wetter war der absolute Hammer, nicht eine Wolke am Himmel (was man nach der Rückkehr in den Hafen auch an vielen Köpfen bzw. Gesichtern erkennen konnte)
Egbert begrüßte uns sehr freundlich über das Bordmikro, und teilte uns mit, das wir eine längere Fahrt vor uns hätten-so ca. 3 bis 3,5 Std. Egal, es gab ja genug zu tun bis dahin. Angel fertig machen ( Dauer ca 5 Minuten.....toll, nur noch 3 Stunden und 25 Minuten Fahrt bis zum ersten Stop), dann erstmal einen Cafe und sich mit ein paar Boardis bekannt machen. Einfach nur klasse die Truppe #6#6#6

Nach gefühlten 8 Stunden Fahrzeit war es dann endlich soweit. Die Maschine wurde gedrosselt und es wurde angehupt. Ich als Makrelenneuling direkt neben der Ferkeltruppe die ja auch hier bei der Anmeldung eine 1 dahinter hatten.....na das konnte was werden :q
Aber eigentlich ging alles gut. Zu Anfang wurde vielleicht noch ein wenig zu leicht gefischt und es mußten einige Knüpfarbeiten ausgeführt werden, aber es waren auch schöne Knotenmuster dabei lol. So war man beschäftigt, denn Makrelen waren bei diesem Stop nicht zu sehen.
Naja der nächste Stop lief dann schon besser und es kamen vereinzelt ein paar Minithune an Deck. Darunter sogar eine Doublette und ein Tripple. Jetzt standen wir also voll im Schwarm.....dachte jeder, aber dieser schien dann doch nur so aus ca. 10 Fischen bestanden zu haben.
Leider zog sich dieses Fangergebnis über den ganzen Tag hin, mal wurden ein paar Makrelen gefangen,dann mal wieder garkeine. Dann kam für mich ein Hammerbiss, die Rute krümmte sich und ich war schon am überlegen die Bremse zu öffen, damit ich den Fisch nicht verliere. Nach dem ich den Fisch "hochgepumpt" hatte sah ich.....einen DORSCH! Aber was für einer-wow. der hatte locker seine......na ich will nicht übertreiben, aber 15 cm waren es bestimmt :vik:  nachdem ich vom Drill völlig ausgelaugt war und mich wieder erholt hatte (also nach ca. 1,2 Sekunden) durfte der Monsterdorsch wieder zurück. 


Bis zum Mittag ging nicht mehr viel, und auch danach waren die Ergebnisse sehr schlecht (was wirklich nicht am Kapitän lag, denn der machte Strecke ohne Ende um uns zum Fisch zu führen. Noch mal ein großes Danke dafür).
Als dann abgehupt wurde, ging es doch sehr schnell bei den Fängern mit dem Ausnehmen. 1-6 Makrelen waren die Regel.

Dann gab es noch das Public Viewing am Bug des Schiffes, welches uns trotz schlechter Sicht auf die "Riesenleinwand" eine stimmungsvolle Rückfahrt beschehrte.

Es war ein wirklich toller (für mich fast fischfreier) Tag, und hiermit melde ich mich für´s nächste Jahr als ich glaube 5. Mann für die Makrelentour 2011 an :vik:

Hier noch ein paar Bilder (mit Publik Viewing auf der Blauort)


----------



## offense80 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Noch mehr Bilder


----------



## offense80 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Und der Rest der Bilder


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moin Moin, gestern 21:50h wieder zu hause....:q ja, zwar ohne Fisch, aber mit Spass ohne Ende.......:q (Gott sei Dank ist im nächsten Jahr keine Fussball-WM, is auf Dauer nich gut für die Ohren!!)
So, ab in's Büro!!......(Wird ja wieder schön "Tauwetter für Dicke heute....:c) :q:q

EDIT......AAAAHHHHH, Sunny stimmt!!!! Wir "müssen" ja nach Norge....:q:q:q:q:q Schade, schade, schade..........aber so schlecht soll Smoela zu der Jahreszeit ja auch nicht sein........:q:q


----------



## sunny (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Dann auch von mir ein/zwei Zeilen. Hhhm, aber was. Das Wetter und die Truppe war ne Bombe. Was ich richtig toll fand war, dass die "Neuen" herzlich aufgenommen wurden. Dafür diesen hier #6.  

Eggi hat sich alle Mühe der Welt gegeben, um uns zum Fisch zu bringen. Sollte leider nicht sein #c.   

Danke an offense80 für dat Likörchen #6. Herr Hamster ist hoffentlich etwas gesitteter nach Hause gefahren |supergri. Kleiner Insider.

Für nächstes Jahr werde ich Wulli ne PN schicken, dass er schnellstens nen neuen Termin klar macht. Gestern kam so der Wunsch auf, es mal in der 1. oder 2. Juli zu versuchen. Ist das immer noch so? Dann gebe ich das entsprechend weiter.

Angelrolfman, Markus und ich werden aber nicht dabei sein, weil wir zu der Zeit in Norwegen sind. Das ist echt hart |supergri.


----------



## offense80 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moin Sunny.... ich war auch echt begeistert wie ich (Neuling) aufgenommen worden bin, man fühlte sich sofort wohl. Die nächste Tour ein wenig später, also im Juli ist ok. Aber dann so, das ihr auch mitkommen könnt. Von wann bis wann seit ihr denn in Norge?


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

So da ich jetzt ja wieder schreiben darf  kommt mein Fazit der Tour^^. Ich fands vom Ding her garnicht mal so schlecht bis auf die Ausmahme das einige "Mitbürger" meinen, sie müssten leudde beklauen. Danke nochmal an Ziebel und MFT Chris für die Rückholaktion gibt nächstes JAhr ein Bier von mir.

Leider haben wir ja bescheiden gefangen aber Egbert hat sich wirklich bemüht. Hoffen wir mal, dass es nächstes Jahr besser wird. Laut unser Hochrechnung, müssten wir nächstes Jahr eig. wieder sehr gut fangen.
Aber auch so hat es Spass gemacht, alle Leudde mal wieder zusehen und zu schnaggen.

MfG MaLtE

@Sunny: Der Termin war sonst immer am 1. Sonntag im Juli


----------



## offense80 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Wie jetzt Malte-du bist beklaut worden?? Alter Schwede, und ich hab meine Sachen da so offen rumliegen haben im Rucksack ( Handy, Geldbörse, Fotoapparat und und und ). Ok ich hatte ja die Ferkelcrew die aufgepasst hat, aber die waren ja auch nicht immer da. Ist echt ne Sauerei sowas.


----------



## sunny (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Wir sind vom 30.06. bis 12.07. in Norge. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass wir dann genug Fisch haben . Von daher plant erstmal ohne uns. Muss ja auch mal frisches Blut in die Truppe |supergri.


----------



## offense80 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Meint ihr denn das ihr da besser fangt als wir gestern? Glaub ich nicht :q
Nee mal im Ernst, ist zwar schade das ihr nicht mitkommt, aber eure Fischvorräte sollten danach auch erstmal bis 2016 gedeckt sein


----------



## HerrHamster (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

So auch ich habe den Weg nach hause gefunden, war so gegen 21:00 in Bremen. Und ja ich bin die ganze Zeit STRICH gefahren... (die Tour kostet mich wahrscheinlich 183,50 + Monat Fahrverbot + 3 Punkte)

Ansonsten war die Tour sehr schön und ich habe den Tag sehr genossen auch wenn wir nicht so mit Fisch gesegnet worden sind. Ich werde nächstes Jahr auf jedenfall wieder dabei sein. 

Und Pöppi das war mein Dorsch... 

@ Brassenwürger
Kannst du mir noch mal die Bilder schicken?


----------



## sunny (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



offense80 schrieb:


> Meint ihr denn das ihr da besser fangt als wir gestern? Glaub ich nicht :q



Mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand |supergri. 10 Tagen vor Ort so'ne Fischflaute, dann dreh ich durch |uhoh:. Da hilft dann nur Ouzo :q.

@HerrHamster
Da hast du ja keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut, an der Tour teilzunehmen. Lob und Anerkennung #6.
Nächstes mal machste das aber nicht wieder, woll . Sonst wird das auf Dauer ganz schön teuer.


----------



## offense80 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Du findest auch immer einen Grund lol. Ich würde dann  schon vorher trinken,dann hast du es hinter dir, selbst wenn ihr gut  fangt.Ist Ouzo nicht das Nationalgetränk der Norweger? Ach nee, die  kippen ja alles in sich rein grins (selber erlebt)


----------



## sunny (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Erstmal schnabbulieren wir einen,weil wir heile in Norge angekommen sind und dass das nen schöner Urlaub wird. Dann muss jeden Tag Neptun gehuldigt werden, der gute Fang gefeiert, der schlechte bedauert, nur so usw. . Irgendwas ist doch immer #c |supergri.

Wenn ich keinen Grund mehr finde, mal auf nen kurzes "Stösschen" bei meinen Kumpels vorbeizuschauen, muss ich sehr sehr krank sein :q.


----------



## offense80 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@HerrHamster

das zeigt doch deine tiefe Verbundenheit zum Anglerboard.Soviel Geld  ausgeben, um nur mal eben so mit den Boardis ne Tour mit wenig Fisch zu  machen   Das gute ist ja nur, das Fahrverbot ist bis nächstes Jahr schon längst  abgesessen und du kannst wieder schnell mitkommen ( vergiss das Wort "SCHNELL" in meinem voherigen Satz,  es wird zu teuer):q


----------



## offense80 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@Brassenwürger

du hast doch so viele Fotos gemacht, kannst du hier nicht welche hochladen? Ich hatte nicht so viele und die haben auch sicher nicht die Qualität von deinen Bildern


----------



## sunny (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@Mc Klappstuhl
Lese das gerade erst, mit dem Beklauen?

Was war denn da los?


----------



## offense80 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@ Sunny

ich hab mir jetzt mal alle Gründe aufgeschrieben, die ein Trinken beführworten. Das kann ich dann immer vorlegen bei den Personen, die dann immer sagen-och nööö mußt du denn schon wieder trinken.... und dann kann ich sagen JO, DAT KANN ICH, SCHAU MAL HIER IN MEIN BUCH UNTER PUNKT 3....ICH MUSS DEM DICKEN NEPTUN NOCH HULDIGEN.


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@offense80

so Grund ist doch schnell gefunden....:q zu der Tour muss ich nochmal sagen, war wirklich spassig!! #6#6 Gab natürlich einige "Begleiterscheinungen", die unter Angelkollegen nicht sein sollten. Man sollte schon seine Gerätschaften u.s.w. offen rumliegen lassen können......gut Wertsachen wie Geldbörse.....hm, kann...muss aber nicht sein. (Vieleicht setzt da eine dicke Möwe mal ein schönen dicken Klecks "Zahnpasta" drauf...:q:q da wird man das Zeug schon freiwillig "aus der Schussbahn" nehmen..) 
Zu der Angelei muss ich aber nochmal sagen, es verstehen einige leider noch nicht, dass man bei so einer Enge an Bord nicht mit irgendwelchen leichten Pilkern, schon garnicht mit leichten Dreikant- / Taumelpilkern als Gewicht angeln sollte.#d Es sei denn, man will wirklich längst der Bordwand "Schnüre sammeln"........ Männer, dat funzt nich!! |gr::q Die andere Sache ist das "Auswerfen" der Montagen (einfach saugefährlich).....ich habe neben mir gesehen, wohin das führt....OK, es hat den Kollegen selbst erwischt, hatte den Drilling vom Pilker im Kopf|bigeyes|bigeyes.....das er dabei noch grinste, war wohl eine der Nebenwirkungen der "Brausegläser" Vodka, die er zu sich nahm |rolleyes Auf unsere Vorschläge : Man, lass den drin, das trägt man heute so.... hat er auch nur gegrinst..... Vieleich sollte man diese die "Fuchtelei" mit Pilkern mal überdenken ??!!|rolleyes

Ansonsten war es doch ein schöner "Männerausflug", den man sicher wiederholen muss. Dabei könnte man ja mal überlegen, ob man die Truppe nicht vergrössert und eine Vollcharter bei Egbert macht???!!!!|rolleyes (Dann hat man die Bordi-Makrelen Tour.......und einige "Begleiterscheinungen sind dann vieleicht ausgeräumt??!!)


----------



## urmel23 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> ....Danke nochmal an Ziebel und MFT Chris für die Rückholaktion gibt nächstes JAhr ein Bier von mir.
> ....



na, das bier geht dann wohl an MFT-Chris und meine Adresse #g  Aber Eick wird sich sicher auch über ne Pulle freuen ;-)


----------



## HD4ever (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

sone Tour vom Kutter hatte ich auch schon mal ....
aufm ganzen Schiff ca. 5 Makrelen - dafür den ganzen Tag ne schöne Seefahrt um Helgoland rum ...

man, wenn man die klasse Bilder mit den Kleinbooten so sieht ... |bigeyes


----------



## sunny (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Das mit der Vollcharter haben wir hier schon mal versucht, aber nicht genügend Männers zusammenbekommen #d.

Wenn man nur mal so in Raum nach Interesse fragt, muss man fast auch gleich noch die Kehrheim chartern, so viele wollen dabei sein :q. Sofern es dann aber konkret wird, erledigt sich das meist ganz schnell wieder. Von daher ist 20 Männiken schon ne gute Zahl.

@angelnrolfman
Diese "Blindgänger" sind der Grund, warum ich keinen 50-Mann Kutter mehr betrete. Die Makro-Tour ist da die einzige Ausnahme.


----------



## nemles (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



sunny schrieb:


> Wenn ich keinen Grund mehr finde, mal auf nen kurzes "Stösschen" bei meinen Kumpels vorbeizuschauen, muss ich sehr sehr krank sein :q.




Wenn ich nicht wüßte, das der Spruch von Sunny stammt |bigeyes
Würde ich den BFF rufen :q:q


----------



## urmel23 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@sunny: eine Packung Wirbel für 1,75 € hatten zwischendurch einen neuen Besitzer gefunden. Total dreist wie der Typ das angestellt hat. Wie arm ist das bitte wenn man von einem schlafenden Malte (MC Klappstuhl) eine Packung Wirbel zocken muss. Es sei aber gesagt das es _*kein *_AB-Member war. Der Kollege gehörte zur Dreiergang die neben der Blauort-Cheffin geangelt hat (mehr sag ich nicht, sonst wird das als Rassismus ausgelegt). 

@angelnrolfman: wir haben in den ersten Jahre versucht den Kutter voll zu bekommen. Leider hat es nie geklappt. Daher in diesem Jahr nur 20 Plätze. Scheint nicht ganz so groß zu sein das Interesse an der Tour, oder es ist ggf. auch eine zu lange Anreise nach Büsum. Das ganze dann noch auf einem Sonntag...

Mein Vorschlag für nächste Jahr steht ja in der Signatur ...


----------



## sunny (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Ich wusste garnicht, dass außer euch noch jemand da oben war #c. Obwohl, grübel, grübel |kopfkrat, ich hab da mal so 3 "Sonnenanbeter" von der Backbordseite hochkrabbeln sehen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@all,

OK, habt ihr schon versucht.....na dann wieder mit der gleichen Anzahl.......Sunny, hoffentlich lande ich dann nicht neben einem solchen "Blindgänger"......denn das er sich nur die Kopfhaut gepierct hatte, war schon Glück! |uhoh: Hätte auch anders ausgehen können #c .........aber wie gesagt, Drilling drinlassen, kann man tragen?! (er hat ja gesagt, es sei ein neuer Haken gewesen!! :q) Oder bündig abknipsen, wächst doch beim Aal auch raus??!!|bigeyes|bigeyes .....
Ne ne, Spass beiseite, so'n Irrer kann einem da schon ganz schön "weh tun"...........leider sind wir bei der nächsten Tour wohl in Norge, (da haben auch die Makros etwas andere Abmaße :q:q )Da würden die "Stinte" von gestern nicht mal als Köder taugen......:q (Ah, was böse ich sein kann......):q:q


----------



## HerrHamster (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@ urmel
Ich halte viel vom 09.07.2011!
Samstags find ich persönlich auch besser als Sonntag, ich war gestern abend und auch jetzt auf der Arbeit ganz schön fertig.^^
Zum Glück lassen mich hier gerade alle in Ruhe!


----------



## HerrHamster (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Kleine Frage mal am Rande!
Machen welche von euch eigentlich auch so Wochenendausflüge auf Dorsch? Dänemark etc.?


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Hab das garnicht mitbekommen bin nur geweckt worden und da hat man mir das gesagt und da ich kein Bock hatte auf ne boxerei (was bei mir bei gewissen leudde relativ schnell geht) aufm Kutter hatte ich nur gedacht wer 1,75 klaut is schon arm aber das sahen chris und urmel anders. Laut deren aussage haben sie sich alle angeschaut und gesucht und dann gesagt ah du meinen das?... mehr muss ich wohl nicht sagen oder?

Also nochmal vielen Dank für die "Rückholaktion"


----------



## sunny (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Ich glaube, Sontag ist zustande gekommen, weil am Samstag zu viele arbeiten müssen. Ich persönlich würde auch den Samstag vorziehen. Wenn das aber zu Lasten der Gesamttruppe geht, muss man eben den Sonntag da mal durch (auch nen 24-jähriger Hamster |supergri).


----------



## HerrHamster (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@ Mc Klappstuhl
Du hast ja auch sehr schön geschlafen! ^^
Soll ich die Fotos posten? 

Irgendwie steht ihr auf meinen Namen!


----------



## Honeyball (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Vorschlag für die Orga des nächsten Termins:
Wir chartern komplett das Heck und die Backboardseite, das müssten dann so ca. 22 Plätze sein und jeder hat nen Boardie als Nachbarn. 
Wenn wir die Tour nicht ganz voll bekommen, sind das pro frei bleibendem Platz ca. 2 € pro Nase. Die sollte doch jeder aufbringen können. Und dafür hat dann jeder auch etwas mehr Platz.


----------



## HerrHamster (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Die Idee finde ich sehr gut!


----------



## sunny (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, sind auf einer Seite immer 20 Männiken. Wieviele passen auf das Heck 5 oder 6? Wenn es denn "nur" 20 sind, muss man eben mit Eggi sprechen, dass er uns eine komplette Seite gibt und gut ist. Oder war das unser Wunsch, dass wir das Heck bekommen?


----------



## HerrHamster (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*





Und hier das Bild von dir!


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Ich möchte dazusagen, dass ich die nacht vorher nur 2 Std gepennt habe und ich war nüchtern!!! nicht besoffen!


----------



## HerrHamster (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

lol^^
trotzdem ein super Bild!


----------



## sunny (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



nemles schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht wüßte, das der Spruch von Sunny stammt |bigeyes
> Würde ich den BFF rufen :q:q



Ist der Ruf erstmal ruiniert usw. usw. :q. Seit gestern Abend kann ich auch nicht mehr richtig schlucken#d. Ich glaube, ich habe zu wenig angestoßen .


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

JA finde ich auch ^^


----------



## sunny (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Ich möchte dazusagen, dass ich die nacht vorher nur 2 Std gepennt habe und ich war nüchtern!!! nicht besoffen!



So so. Ich habe auch nur 2 Stunden geschlafen .


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Aber ic bin ja auch keine 20 mehr näää


----------



## HerrHamster (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Naja Sunny ist davon ja nun auch weit entfernt! 
Du bist auch erst ende zwanzig, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Ich? Ich bin 23


----------



## Stingray (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Mann, waren wir kaputt #d. Auch mit ohne Fisch war es eine tolle Tour. Bin nur noch nach hause  und habe alles in die Ecke geschmissen und ab ins Bett  :q.

Gruß Peter und Thomas


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Soooo...
Dann werde ich auf mehrfachen Wunsch auch noch mal ein paar Bilderchen hochladen...#6

Wer die Bilder haben möchte, bitte Adresse per PN, ich schicke dann eine DVD...
Das ist für mich der einfachste Weg (und kost´mich nix), außerdem sind das immerhin 480 Bilder. So kann sich jeder selbst raussuchen, was er behalten möchte...

Und hier nun ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Leider entspricht die Qualität nicht dem Original, da ich mir aus Zeitgründen den einfachsten und schnellsten Weg der Verkleinerung gesucht habe...


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Und noch ein paar...


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Ups, da habe ich doch glatt vergessen, ein Bild zu drehen...|bigeyes

Noch mehr...


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Und weiter geht´s...

Da habt Ihr erst einmal was zu gucken....


----------



## Honeyball (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesmmmh, was sucht denn der nemles da so verzweifelt???#c
:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

:qDas kann ja nur von Dir kommen :q
Wer hat die schlimmsten Gedanken im Board? Richtig.#h

Ich suche nicht, ich verstecke. War ja schliesslich Weibsvolk an Bord.
Du siehst ja an Chris, was er gemessen hat |bigeyes

Brasse, geile Bilder, ich schick Dir morgen ne PN, die Bilderchen CD will ich haben #6


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



Honeyball schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesmmmh, was sucht denn der nemles da so verzweifelt???#c
> :q:q:q


 
Seinen Laichhaken!


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

@Brassenwürger...............

Carsten, super Bilder!!!#6#6 Tja und wo nemles sein Hand hat #c:q:q...........generell würde ich sagen: "Hand an der Waffe!!" :q:q Vieleicht war's ja auch nur die Aufregung bei der Ausfahrt.......:q.......


----------



## offense80 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Vielleicht hatte er auch nur seine Rute vergessen und wollte jetzt das Makrelenvorfach an seine "Fleischpeitsche" binden


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

oder er wollte schauen ob noch alles da ist . Das Bild is echt der Hammer


----------



## sunny (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

nemles, nemles, wenn es hier nen Fotoferkel geben würde, hättest du gute Chancen für den Titel. Und warum guckst du Chris so :l an :q? 

Jetzt kann ich mir auch vorstellen, warum Mc Klappstuhl so erschöpft war, dass er schlafen musste. 

Was habt ihr da oben eigentlich gemacht ?


----------



## offense80 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



sunny schrieb:


> nemles, nemles, wenn es hier nen Fotoferkel geben würde, hättest du gute Chancen für den Titel. Und warum guckst du Chris so :l an :q?
> 
> Jetzt kann ich mir auch vorstellen, warum Mc Klappstuhl so erschöpft war, dass er schlafen musste.
> 
> Was habt ihr da oben eigentlich gemacht ?



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



sunny schrieb:


> nemles, nemles, wenn es hier nen Fotoferkel geben würde, hättest du gute Chancen für den Titel. Und warum guckst du Chris so :l an :q?
> 
> Jetzt kann ich mir auch vorstellen, warum Mc Klappstuhl so erschöpft war, dass er schlafen musste.
> 
> Was habt ihr da oben eigentlich gemacht ?


 
Tja Sunny, 
du weisst doch...."da steckt man icht drin".  |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes....(Gott sei Dank!!) :q:q:q:q


----------



## sunny (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

|bigeyes Gar keine Frage. Also, wenn es darum geht auf'n Kutter einen zu verstecken, halte ich mich gepflegt zurück :q.


----------



## Wulli (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moin,

schöne Bilder! War ja klar, dass die Ausfahrt nett wird, bei der Truppe kann ja nichts schiefgehen.
Das die Makrelen gefehlt haben ist natürlich schade. Aber da steckt man ja bekanntlich nicht drin. Letztes jahr sind wir am gleichen Wochenende gafahren und haben uns besackt ohne Ende...

Für Wünsche und Anregungen bin ich natürlich immer zu haben. ich habe allerdings das letzte Juni-Wochenende gewählt, weil dann noch kein Bundesland Urlaub hat. 

Das mit dem Samstag kann man sicherlich überlegen. Ich muss halt rechtzeitig bei Egbert reservieren. Aber es müssen eben auch einige Samstags arbeiten. (Ich auch)

Na ja. Schön dass es trotz der Makrelen-Flaute allen gefallen hat. Nächstes Jahr geht es wieder los.

Wulli


----------



## HerrHamster (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Naja, die Sommerferien haben da schon in ein paar (5) Bundesländern begonnen.... 
Samstags wäre einfach top, da man sich am nächsten Tag etwas erholen kann..., gerade die weit angereisten! 

@ Wulli
Wie war dein Wochenende eigentlich?


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Hat eig einer Wulli gesehen Samstag aufm Kutter 

Was wir da oben gemacht haben geht keinen was an...


----------



## HerrHamster (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Was wir da oben gemacht haben geht keinen was an...



Ihr Ferkel!!! :q
Aber es muss dich ja fertig gemacht haben!


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Wußte garnicht, wie groß sowas wird


----------



## urmel23 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moinsens,

offense hat mir ein paar Bilder in besserer Auflösung geschickt.

Downlaoden könnt ihr hier (ca. 10 MB):

http://rapidshare.com/files/403822085/AB_Makrelentour_2010_offense80.rar

Einfach auf "Free-User" klicken und 30sec. warten und dann den "Download" Button drücken.

Sobald ich von Carsten und  Eick die restlichen Bilder habe wandert alles auf meinen Server und den passenden Link gibt es dann hier!

Gruß

Björn / urmel23


----------



## HerrHamster (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Wußte garnicht, wie groß sowas wird



Joa manche Sachen werden ganz schnell ganz groß...


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Da haste recht kommt drauf was mann grade sieht und denkt nääää


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Soooo....
Habe die Bilder mal sortiert und den Schrott gelöscht, sind immer noch um die 300 übrig! Wer noch eine DVD möchte, bitte melden. Morgen Abend brenne ich den Kram, Donnerstag gehen die Scheiben in den Versand...#6

Achtung....viele Möwenbilder dabei....


----------



## nemles (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Hey Brasse,

DVD midde Bilderchens ist angekommen. Geniale Fotos dabei, hab ich mir gleich als Bildschirmschoner eingerichtet :vik:

Tolle Sache, Danke Dir #6


----------



## Brassenwürger (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*



nemles schrieb:


> Tolle Sache, Danke Dir #6


 
Nicht dafür....

Allerdings wär´s schön gewesen, wären auch Bilder gut gefüllter Fischkisten dabei! Aber das Bild von Dir, wo du in deiner Hose sonstwas suchst, ist ja auch schon ein Highlight!#6

Viel Spaß mit den Bildern.

Es kann sich ja mal jeder melden, dem ich die Bilder geschickt habe, damit ich weiß, ob alles angekommen ist!

Schöne Grüße,
Carsten#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moin Carsten
Bilder sind angekommen #6 danke 

Gruß Chris


----------



## urmel23 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moin Carstens,  Bilder sind angekommen und wie angekündigt auch schon auf´n Server geladen.  Zu finden hier: www.urmel23.de ;-) is klar oder *g*  Seite ist leer. Ist derzeit nur der DL Link der Bilder drauf.  Gruß  Björn


----------



## HerrHamster (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Tach Carsten, 
Bilder sind gestern angekommen! 
Obwohl ich irgendwie Versand via Post erwartet hatte und etwas doof geguckt habe als der GLS Typ bei mir vor der Tür stand! ^^


----------



## offense80 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

Moin Moin Carsten, die DVD ist angekommen, sind klasse Bilder dabei #6 danke!!!
Vielleicht kannst du ja nächstes Mal (wenn es wieder so schlecht laufen sollte) ja eine Fotomontage mit gefüllten Fischkisten einfügen 

Nochmals danke für die Mühe die du dir gemacht hast, und auch an Nemles das du sie auf den Server geladen hast #6


----------



## urmel23 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2010 "Das Original"*

moinsens,  dann sind jetzt auch die bilder von offense80 oben!

www.urmel23.de <<-- ab jetzt die bilder von Brassenwürger und offense80 zum downloaden!

die bilder von ziebell dauern noch eine weile. der gute hockt gerade bei volle kanne sonne am forellenpuff in W-O


----------

